# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Eva Price (Catherine Tyldesley)

## Perdita

Former Emmerdale and Lilies star Catherine Tyldesley has joined the cast of Coronation Street, playing Michelle Collins's on-screen daughter.

The actress begins filming at the Weatherfield soap later this week in the role of feisty Eva, part of the new family who will be taking over at the Rovers Return from June.

Last month, Corrie bosses confirmed the casting of Collins as new landlady Stella and John Michie as her husband Karl, who will soon be making their mark at the iconic pub. At the time, it was revealed that Stella's daughter would also be joining the show, but news of Tyldesley's casting in the role only emerged today.

Writing on Twitter this afternoon, Tyldesley commented: "Excited for my first day on the cobbles this Friday??? Just a bit!!!!"

Meanwhile, on his own Twitter page, Antony Cotton, who plays Weatherfield's Sean Tully - revealed: "A bit of exciting news, my lovely friend @cathtyldesley is playing Eva in Coronation Street. She starts on Friday!"

Tyldesley had a two-month stint on Emmerdale last year, playing prison officer Abi Peterson, who grew close to Ryan Lamb (James Sutton) while he was behind bars. 

Along with playing Iris Moss on Lilies, her other screen credits include roles in Doctors, Holby City and sketch show Skallywagga.

The arrival of Stella, Karl and Eva has been tipped to cause a stir on the cobbles, marking the beginning of a new era for The Rovers.

Earlier today, a tabloid report suggested that Stella will be revealed as Leanne Barlow's real mother after she turns up in Weatherfield.

DS

----------


## alan45

CORRIE recruit Catherine Tyldesley was in trouble already yesterday after sick online jibes she made were revealed.

Catherine, 27, who started filming on Friday as the daughter of new Rovers landlady Stella Price, disgraced herself with comments she made about an elderly charity supporter and disabled children.

The ex-Emmerdale actress exchanged the ugly banter with former co-star James Sutton, 28, on Facebook and Twitter.

One exchange came after Catherine sat on the knee of an elderly businessman while she sang the blues classic I Wanna Make Love To You at a Red Cross event at Manchester's Midland hotel.

The suggestive Facebook remarks were later seen by senior Red Cross official Edith Conn, 62, who said: We don't need this kind of behaviour.

And a Twitter follower who has a disabled child was furious after the actress appeared to compare pal Sutton to a special needs youngster.

Last night Catherine said: It was never my intention to cause any offence I am devastated.

James said: I'm sorry if my comments have caused any offence.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street newcomer Catherine Tyldesley will play a lesbian, it has been alleged.

The former Emmerdale actress joined the soap earlier this month as Eva, the daughter of Michelle Collins's character Stella.

The new family take over the Rovers Return. Insiders told the Sunday Mirror that Eva could play a lesbian, making her the fifth gay character in the show.

However, the news remains unconfirmed by the show's producers.

Last year, Coronation Street boss Phil Collinson said: "We'll look at sexuality in a much more hard-hitting way."

Jean Alexander, who played Hilda Ogden, has apparently described the number of gay characters on the Street as "excessive".

----------


## Chloe O'brien

So she's coming in to break up Sophie and Sian then.

----------


## tammyy2j

What age is the character suppose to be?

----------


## lizann

Looks older than Leanne

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Has anyone seen the trailers  for the new family arriving?  I think Caterine's character looks older than Michelle Collin's.

----------


## xcarlyx

I seen the trailer. My god Catherine looks a lot different than when she was in emmerdale.

----------


## Perdita

Yes, she sure looks different in the trailer

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street newcomer Catherine Tyldesley said that she felt nervous when she first arrived on set.

The actress is joining the ITV soap as Eva Price, alongside Michelle Collins as Rovers Return manager Stella Price and John Michie as Stella's boyfriend Karl Munro.

"My first scenes were in the Rovers and I just had to take a few minutes and say to myself, I am in the Rovers Return and I did have a bit of a mini freak out!" she told What's On TV.

"It's amazing. The show is just absolutely legendary. It's a brilliant thing to be a part of and I am honoured and thrilled to be a part of it."

Tyldesley hinted that her alter ego Eva will bring excitement to the Street, adding: "[She will bring] trouble. She gets bored with people quite easily. She has always dated older guys because she finds them more interesting."

She went on to say: "Eva is high maintenance. She likes to keep up with the latest trends. She's very spoiled. She expects her mum to keep her in the best wardrobe. She is very on trend and wears the latest fashions. She does look up to the WAGs."

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION Street's sexy Catherine Tyldesley has hit back at claims she is playing a lesbian.

The racy blonde struts into Coronation Street tonight as newcomer Eva Price.

But the actress, 27, has rubbished reports that Eva will turn out to be gay.

She laughed: âI have no idea where that came from. Eva very much likes men â the older the better, in fact.

âAnd sheâs having man trouble at the moment which is why sheâs come crying to her mum.â

Daily Star

----------


## layla

Don't like the look of this family.
 May take a while for people to warm to them. :Ponder:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'm finding it difficult to get past the thought that Stella went with Les Battersby.  Do you think Bruce Jones will try to get back in Corrie now.

----------


## Perdita

I guess he might habe been trying before but they will not allow him back, I am sure

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street newcomer Catherine Tyldesley has admitted that she felt "really nervous" about filming scenes with Michelle Collins as she prepared to make her debut on the soap.

The actress was cast as Collins's on-screen daughter Eva Price earlier this year and the pair made their first appearances on screen last month.

Tyldesley told The Mirror that she was relieved to quickly strike up a bond with Collins, who plays the Rovers Return's new bar manager Stella.

"I was really nervous about working with her because I grew up watching her play Cindy Beale in EastEnders," she explained. "She's absolutely brilliant, though, and we get on like a house on fire. I felt like we clicked straight away."

Tyldesley also expressed excitement about playing Eva, praising her fashion sense and predicting future romance storylines. 

"I haven't really played a glamorous character before," she said. "I've always played the sensible one, so it is nice to play somebody that wears a bit of make-up and is trendy most of the time.

"Eva is a bit of a princess. She's an only child, so she's spoilt and gets her own way 99% of the time. She's not bowled over by The Rovers because previously her mum ran a much nicer bar - she's a little bit snobby and thinks the Rovers Return is a bit of a dump.

"She gets bored quite easily and dropped out of university after a year. She's quite savvy and her interests are mainly travel and boys. There's no doubt that she will shake things up quite a bit with the men on the Street."

Tyldesley has previously had roles in Lilies and Emmerdale.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has predicted that her character Eva Price will not give up trying to cause problems for her half-sister Leanne Barlow.

Eva tries to keep Leanne away from her family in next week's episodes by secretly ripping up a birthday card that she has brought round for Stella, leaving the Rovers landlady convinced that Leanne has snubbed her special day and wants nothing to do with her.

Stella only revealed her true identity to Leanne (Jane Danson) a few weeks ago, confessing that she is her real mother but had left her when she was a child.

Speaking to Inside Soap about Eva's upcoming spiteful act, Tyldesley explained: "She doesn't think Leanne has any right to give Stella a birthday card. That's very much Eva's territory, so she's a bit miffed. 

"She just doesn't want to have to share her mum with anyone - she's never had to do it in the past, so why should she now? She's very close to Stella and doesn't want to lose that."

Tyldesley hinted that it may not be the last time that Eva attempts to come between Leanne and Stella (Michelle Collins).

"I don't think she's bothered about being found out," she continued. "Eva's trying to prove a point and if anyone learns about the card, she won't let that stop her. She'll always be trying to put a spanner in the works and Eva's not going to give up."

----------


## tammyy2j

Catherine Tyldesley talks to Soaplife about how Stella's love for new No 1 daughter Leanne is making Eva mad - and bad!

Eva's used to being No 1 in Stella's life and she's not happy her mum is suddenly obsessed with Leanne, the half-sister Eva never knew she had. The last thing she wants is Stella and Leanne bonding so she's doing everything she can to stop it. "Deep down Eva's scared she’s going to lose her mum and the closeness they have," says Catherine. And being scared makes her dangerous...

Is Eva jealous of Leanne's family unit with Peter and Simon, too?
"She is. Eva left her fiance because he cheated on her with somebody else. I think being in a unit with somebody is something Eva strives for and she never seems to get it right, while Leanne has the ready-made family so that makes Eva a little bit jealous."

And she's really not happy when Leanne turns up at The Rovers with a birthday card for Stella...
"She doesn't think Leanne has any right to be doing it as she still doesn't see Leanne as Stella's daughter. Stella is Eva's mum and it's very much her territory."

So she rips up the card?
"She's angry. Eva doesn't want to share her mum. She's never had to share anything so why start now? But when she sees her mum upset because she thinks Leanne has ignored her birthday there’s definitely a bit of guilt there."

Is Eva worried she’ll be caught out?
"She's trying to prove a point by keeping them apart and if she's found out I don't think she'll give up. She'll still try to put a spanner in the works."

Her plan seems to be working when Karl warns Leanne to keep out of Stella's way...
"Eva’s happy that somebody's finally in her corner because everything's been about Leanne and Stella. Eva's been forgotten and Karl can see that and he reminds Stella that she should be looking out for her other daughter, the one who's been around all along."

We know Stella and Leanne do eventually have a drink together. How does Eva feel?
"She broods about it and then warns Leanne to stay out of her way. Leanne knows how much Eva dislikes her. It's blatantly obvious."

How far would Eva go to stop Leanne ever being a proper part of her family?
"At the minute she's so angry. She can't get her head around the fact she has a half-sister. She has the potential to go a bit further..."

----------

alan45 (03-08-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Catherine Tyldesley has revealed that she "can't understand the fuss" over Michelle Collins's accent in Coronation Street.

The actress, who plays Eva Price on the ITV1 soap, insisted that she would be able to tell if her co-star didn't sound Northern enough.

She told Inside Soap: "I can't understand this fuss. If you actually listen to Michelle's accent, there's nothing wrong with it at all.

"My family couldn't get any more Northern, so if I heard something that wasn't quite right, I'd be the first to say so. I think she and John Michie (Karl Price) are both doing a brilliant job of their characters."

Antony Cotton - who plays Sean Tully in the Manchester-based serial - has also defended Collins and praised her acting ability.

He commented: "Contrary to rumour, the cast and crew of Coronation Street have far better things to do than stand by idly gossiping about Michelle Collins.

"What matters far more than her accent, which is great in my opinion, is the character she is playing. Say what you want about Miss Collins, she's so very watchable. And for that reason, this new family is exciting and intriguing,"

Collins joined the cast of Coronation Street in April.

----------


## Perdita

Catherine Tyldesley gets new six-month Coronation Street contract to play Eva Price

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley is to become a permanent fixture on the cobbles.

Bosses are delighted at the impact of snobby Eva Price since her June introduction.

Producer Phil *Collinson has rewarded Catherine, 26, with a second six-month *contract and option of an extension.

She is being lined up for an explosive romance ...possibly with married Peter Barlow, played by Chris Gascoyne.   :EEK!:   Rather unbelievable, he is interested in Carla and Leanne, rubbish storyline if true

Catherine had a shaky start after criticism of her on-screen mum Michelle Collins’ shaky Northern accent.

But a Corrie executive said: “Eva has gone from strength to strength, to everyone’s delight.

“We have big plans for Catherine towards the end of the year – she will be involved in some cracking storylines.”



Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...#ixzz1ZbuUooxq

----------


## Frankie88

> Catherine Tyldesley gets new six-month Coronation Street contract to play Eva Price
> 
> Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley is to become a permanent fixture on the cobbles.
> 
> Bosses are delighted at the impact of snobby Eva Price since her June introduction.
> 
> She is being lined up for an explosive romance ...possibly with married Peter Barlow, played by Chris Gascoyne.    Rather unbelievable, he is interested in Carla and Leanne, rubbish storyline if true
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm new to this forum but I was shocked at this article so had to comment  :Smile:  

I find this explosive romance thing with Peter a little hard to believe too!  I have a feeling it's a mistake and that  Eva will get together with Nick, which will make Leanne jealous and will lead to more problems with Peter.

----------


## Perdita

> Hi, I'm new to this forum but I was shocked at this article so had to comment  
> 
> I find this explosive romance thing with Peter a little hard to believe too!  I have a feeling it's a mistake and that  Eva will get together with Nick, which will make Leanne jealous and will lead to more problems with Peter.


Welcome to SoapBoards, Frankie, hope you like it here, quite a friendly bunch here  :Smile:  
Think you might be right with the Eva/Nick and Leanne being jealous, leading to more problems with Peter but I would prefer it if this was not to happen

----------


## alan45

> She is being lined up for an explosive romance .


Oh snoopy do. Is there nothing Phil Collinson won't do to force this useless character and her equally useless and pointless mother on us

----------


## tammyy2j

> Catherine Tyldesley gets new six-month Coronation Street contract to play Eva Price
> 
> Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley is to become a permanent fixture on the cobbles.
> 
> Bosses are delighted at the impact of snobby Eva Price since her June introduction.
> 
> Producer Phil *Collinson has rewarded Catherine, 26, with a second six-month *contract and option of an extension.
> 
> She is being lined up for an explosive romance ...possibly with married Peter Barlow, played by Chris Gascoyne.    Rather unbelievable, he is interested in Carla and Leanne, rubbish storyline if true
> ...


I say the romance is with Nick or her mam's fella

----------


## Frankie88

yeah i thought it could be karl too

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has warned that there will be "fireworks" ahead as her character Eva Price embarks on a romance with Nick Tilsley.

Eva and Nick grow closer in upcoming episodes as they continue to work together at the Bistro. Next week's editions of the soap see Eva make a mistake when she organises a wine deal for the business, which proves costly when the supplier goes bankrupt.

Keen to fix things, Eva breaks into a warehouse with Nick (Ben Price) to secure the stock they paid for - which soon solidifies their bond and they become an item.

Tyldesley told itv.com of the break-in: "It involves Eva climbing through a window in very high heels. It's hilarious - it's very Carry On."

She continued: "I think that it definitely brings them closer together, and I think because Eva is more outgoing than Nick, he will admire her determination a little bit more - and see a bit more of a spark."

However, Tyldesley warned that Eva's blossoming relationship with Nick is likely to reignite her tension with half-sister Leanne (Jane Danson), due to her tangled history with the businessman.

"The one person who isn't going to be too happy is obviously Leanne. But I think Eva is a better match - I think she's like the new, improved version of Leanne," Tyldesley said. "I think we can definitely expect fireworks between Eva and Leanne, with regards to Eva trying to get her claws into Nick!"

Coronation Street launches Eva and Nick's storyline next week on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has predicted that Eva Price will get her wish to move in with Nick Tilsley in an upcoming storyline.

The actress's flirtatious character decides that she wants more commitment from Nick over the festive season, suggesting that they should start living together.

Although Nick (Ben Price) is initially reluctant to go ahead with the idea, his resolve starts to crumble as Eva piles on the pressure.

Tyldesley told Lorraine today: "Nick decides that it's time to move out - it's time to get away. And Eva takes this as a given that he wants to live with her. He absolutely doesn't, but that's certainly what she's pushing for! And I think she'll probably get it."

She continued: "Eva's definitely the dominant one of the two, and I think Nick's quite happy to go along with that to an extent. He seems to have had a string of dominant girlfriends. But Eva's very, very intelligent, so if she plays her cards right, then she might get what she wants."

Tyldesley added that she is embracing the chance to portray a character who is "ambitious", "determined" and "spoiled".

"I'm really enjoying playing Eva," she said. "Past roles that I've had have been great, but they've often been really maternal, sensible and lovely - so to have someone like Eva is great. It's like therapy, you get all your negative energy out during the day, and you're fine!"

----------


## tammyy2j

> Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has predicted *that Eva Price will get her wish to move in with Nick Tilsley in an upcoming storyline*.
> 
> The actress's flirtatious character decides that she wants more commitment from Nick over the festive season, suggesting that they should start living together.
> 
> Although Nick (Ben Price) is initially reluctant to go ahead with the idea, his resolve starts to crumble as Eva piles on the pressure.
> 
> Tyldesley told Lorraine today: "Nick decides that it's time to move out - it's time to get away. And Eva takes this as a given that he wants to live with her. He absolutely doesn't, but that's certainly what she's pushing for! And I think she'll probably get it."
> 
> She continued: "Eva's definitely the dominant one of the two, and I think Nick's quite happy to go along with that to an extent. He seems to have had a string of dominant girlfriends. But Eva's very, very intelligent, so if she plays her cards right, then she might get what she wants."
> ...


Preferably far far away from Weatherfield

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Catherine Tyldesley has praised Ben Price over the pair's upcoming kissing scenes.

Tyldesley's alter ego Eva has an upcoming romantic moment with Nick Tilsley (Price) interrupted by Gail Platt (Helen Worth).

She told ITV.com: "Ben is an absolute joy to work with. I am very comfortable around him and he never fails to make me smile. So kissing scenes don't feel awkward - which makes the job so much easier."

Of her character's clash with Gail, the star added: "What interests me is that this time, Gail has met her match. Eva is determined to stick this one out and has genuinely fallen for the Street's best catch."

Meanwhile, the 29-year-old actress admitted that she found it difficult to say goodbye to close friend and former co-star Katherine Kelly, who quit after six years playing Becky McDonald.

Tyldesley added: "We were all very sad to say goodbye to Katherine Kelly last month. Kate has been like a sister to me for many years.

"I'll miss her and I'll miss Becky. I'm so proud of what Kate has achieved with Becky, she has certainly made her mark. Becky has to be one of my all time favourite Corrie characters."

----------


## Katy

Who cares!! i dont. Another pointless character.

----------

alan45 (10-02-2012), tammyy2j (10-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Who cares!! i dont. Another pointless character.


I agree. A total airhead. The sooner ITV gets rid of her, Stellllaaaaaarggggghhhhh and Karl the better.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Of her character's clash with Gail, the star added: "What interests me is that this time, Gail has met her match. Eva is determined to stick this one out and has genuinely fallen for the Street's best catch."


Eva is no Leanne or Tina or even Kylie now they were tough matches for Gail

----------

alan45 (10-02-2012), Dazzle (10-02-2012), lizann (10-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

CORONATION Street star Catherine Tyldesley has quickly become one of the sexiest babes in the soap world after bursting on to our screens as pampered princess Eva Price last summer.

So it is no wonder that the soap’s bosses have just extended her current contract until next year.

In our exclusive interview, Catherine, 28, admitted she still pinches herself every time she steps out on to the famous cobbles to play the daughter of Rovers landlady Stella Price.

And with her bosses having promised her a number of big storylines, life really could not be much better.

She said: “I’ve wanted to work on Corrie for as long as I can remember and it really has been everything I thought it would be. I’m having an incredible time. I’ve had my contract extended until next year and I’ve been told that Eva has got some very big things coming up.

“I’ve got a meeting next week where I will find out what they’ve got planned for her and I can’t wait.

“It’s all very exciting and I’m really looking forward to getting the next batch of scripts just so I can find out what happens to her.

“When Eva first turned up in the street she’d just discovered that her fiancÃ© had been cheating on her so she was a bit of a grumpy soul for a while. She was a little bit catty and definitely a woman scorned. 

“But since she’s got with Nick Tilsley we’ve seen her softer side develop. She’s fallen for him in a big way and it’s been nice to show that side of her. She’s so fiery that I would like something quite hard to be thrown at her, something tragic as I’d like to show people what she’s made of.”

Catherine added: “She’s a strong woman. She is Stella’s daughter after all and is used to getting her own way. So it’s going to be very interesting to see what they come up with.”

The babe may well be flying high but her love life has taken a bit of a back seat. 

She said: “I have an incredible job which is taking up all my time and focus so I haven’t really had time to think about my love life, let alone do anything about it.

“But I’m very open-minded when it comes to men. It wouldn’t bother me what they did for a living, they could be an actor or a bin man, so long as they made me laugh, were respectful and had decent manners.”

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has admitted that she was shocked to be nominated for 'Sexiest Female' at this year's British Soap Awards.

The actress, who plays Eva Price in the ITV1 soap, said that she will be voting for co-star Michelle Keegan (Tina McIntyre) to win.

"I'm still in shock. I was speechless when I found out. I don't expect anything at all to happen but it's very, very flattering having been nominated. Eva is a very sexy character. She uses her sexuality to get what she wants but I don't see myself as sexy at all," she told the Daily Star Sunday.

"I actually vote for Michelle Keegan every year and that won't be changing. She's just so beautiful that I find myself just staring at her sometimes. She comes in first thing in the morning and still looks so ridiculously beautiful. She just looks amazing.

"It's just so weird to be nominated in a category with somebody who is just so incredibly beautiful. When I think about it all it's just so ridiculous. So it is a little bit strange but it's really sweet and very nice. Eva is a lot more daring than I am when it comes to the clothes she wears."

Tyldesley added that she has a "feeling" Eva's relationship with Nick Tilsley may be about to hit trouble as they're "just too happy at the moment".

The actress's Coronation Street contract was extended in February, meaning she will stay in the soap until at least next year.

----------


## parkerman

> Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has admitted that she was shocked to be nominated for 'Sexiest Female' at this year's British Soap Awards.


Weren't we all!!!

----------


## alan45

> Weren't we all!!!


ROFPMSL 

Yet another deluded Corrie actress

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has revealed that her character Eva Price will be "heartbroken" when she jeopardises her relationship with Nick Tilsley later this month.

Eva starts to suspect that Nick (Ben Price) is having an affair with Kylie Platt (Paula Lane) in upcoming episodes. Determined to get her revenge, the feisty blonde decides to publicly shame the pair by announcing their 'fling' at the Bistro.

Tyldesley told All About Soap: "Eva's a diva and likes a bit of drama. Part of the aggression she's carried from being cheated on by her ex is now coming out with Nick, so she decides that it's time to make a show of him. 

"She reveals it in front of everyone at the Bistro and I don't think Nick or Kylie have a clue what's going on. Everyone believes her claims, because all of her 'evidence' makes such sense - she's chuffed to bits with herself as she's sure she's completely in the right and Nick's got exactly what he deserves. 

"However, it's not long before Kylie and Nick have the chance to explain and it's suddenly clear Eva's gone too far."

Eva is soon left distraught when wrongly-accused Nick refuses to forgive her for humiliating him.

Tyldesley added: "Eva is heartbroken - even more so because she's brought it on herself. She's gutted she didn't just ask him outright rather than acting so immaturely.

"She just assumes she will get him back and, because of the way she feels about him, she will try. But whether she can win him over or not is a whole different ball game - Nick's feelings aren't anywhere near as strong as Eva's are."

Coronation Street airs Eva's revenge attempt on Monday, May 21.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Oh it's like de ja vu with Natasha all over again.  Nick didn't give 2 monkeys about her either and Eve is just another bimbo notch on his bed-post.  She'll soon get over Nick as she is rumored to get together with Carla's brother.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has revealed that her character Eva Price fails to scheme her way back into Nick Tilsley's affections.

As reported last week, Nick dumps Eva in an upcoming episode after she wrongly accuses him of having an affair with Kylie Platt. She makes the accusation during a special event at the Bistro, publicly humiliating Nick.

When Nick refuses to forgive Eva for her antics, the feisty blonde starts pursuing Jason Grimshaw in a bid to make her ex jealous.

However, Tyldesley told PA: "[Jason's] a good looking guy but he's not the brightest button. She totally uses Jason to try and make Nick jealous. Unfortunately it backfires and Nick's really not that bothered."

The actress explained that Eva hits rock bottom as she struggles to cope without Nick in her life.

She said: "She'd invested everything into the relationship and she's depressed and angry to say the leastâ¦ she's well and truly gutted."

Coronation Street airs Nick and Eva's break-up next week.

----------


## lizann

She looks quite old for Jason

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has revealed that she is keen to stick with the soap for years to come.

The actress has been appearing in the role of Eva Price for nearly a year and has been tipped for bigger storylines after having her contract extended until 2013.

Tyldesley told The Mirror: "I've always wanted to be in Corrie. So when I got the phone call to tell me that I'd got the part, I was thrilled to bits, especially with this character. She's got so much scope.

"At the minute, I hope they'll keep me for a long time. If I'm still here in five years' time and loving it as much, then I'll be really pleased. The writing is fantastic and it's such an honour to act every day."

The 28-year-old added that she isn't often recognised by fans in the street.

She explained: "I wear glasses and I don't dress as glamorously as Eva. Only the other day, an old school friend of my mother's said, 'Oh, your Catherine looks like the girl on Corrie'. And my mum had to point out that it was actually me!"

Tyldesley has previously appeared in Emmerdale and Lilies.

----------


## alan45

Catherine Tyldesley has said that she is keen to see her Coronation Street character Eva Price with some "fresh meat" after her on-screen break-up with boyfriend Nick.

The soap star told Soaplife magazine that she thinks the sassy bar manager "will just play with guys until the right one comes along", adding: "Maybe there needs to be some fresh meat on the street for Eva..."


Â© Lia Toby/WENN.com


Tyldesley said that Eva is "absolutely devastated" over her split with Nick, and claimed that she'll be sad not to be working with Ben Price, who plays Nick, as much, adding: "I love him to bits, he's great."

Eva attempts to make Nick jealous by going on a date with Jason, but the date backfires, as Tyldesly suggests that "she definitely thinks that Jason's eye-candy, but long-term I don't think she sees anything in it. She thinks he's sweet but she would get bored."

The 28-year-old actress also hinted that Nick getting too close to on-screen sister Leanne could spell huge trouble: "[Eva] would be absolutely gutted because a) she loves Nick and b) she has just established a decent relationship with Leanne. 

"She treats Leanne as a sister and would consider Leanne with Nick a complete betrayal."

Tyldesley has said that she wants Eva to have a long future in the soap, but has also complained of how maintaining her glamorous image on-screen can be "exhausting".

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Catherine Tyldesley has revealed that her character will be left heartbroken after her ex Nick Tilsley and half-sister Leanne Barlow get back together.

Tyldesley, who plays Eva Price, told Scotland's Daily Record that after attempting to make Nick jealous (in scenes airing next week), Eva will confess her feelings for him in a dramatic showdown with Leanne.

"She goes for Leanne but is held back," the actress explained. "If she wasn't, she would have gone hell for leather. Eva is being very self-destructive. I feel sorry for her."

Tyldesley also said that Eva suspects that there is something going on between her mum's boyfriend Karl Munro and barmaid Sunita. As a result, Eva endeavours to make Sunita's life hell in an effort to drive her out of the Rovers.

"It's a bit of a whirlwind at the moment," the 28-year-old added. "Eva feels like she's carrying the weight of the world on her shoulders.

"It's been difficult because I'm quite a happy person and you have to put yourself in an emotional place. It's hard to shake it off afterwards.

"Once, I was crying all day and it just exhausts you. I use my own tears to try and get into an emotional state."

Tyldesley did hint at some happiness in her character's future, telling the paper that Eva will eventually get together with Carla Connor's ex-con brother Rob Donovan (played by Marc Baylis) later this summer.

On the one-year anniversary of her first appearance in the soap, the actress also spoke about her future and said how much she has enjoyed being part of the cast for the past 12 months.

"I'm happy to stay here for as long as they'll keep me," she admitted. "I love it."

"Every day I feel so grateful and so lucky," she continued. "I'm a huge, huge fan of the show and always have been. I still pinch myself when I'm filming with all these iconic characters. I'm so lucky."

----------


## tammyy2j

Leanne would be better getting with Carla's brother if not back with Peter 

Her and this Nick dont make a good couple

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has admitted that she is pleased with Nick Tilsley and Leanne Barlow's upcoming reunion storyline.

Leanne and Nick cause a stir on the cobbles next week by getting back together, leaving Tyldesley's character Eva heartbroken as she has only just split from the Bistro boss.

Eva has recently been getting on well with half-sister Leanne (Jane Danson), but the upcoming romance twist will cause a new rift between them.

Tyldesley appeared on Lorraine this morning (June 21) and discussed the depth of Eva's feelings for Nick (Ben Price).

The actress commented: "She really does love him. She fell for him big-time, so it's completely heartbreaking."

However, Tyldesley confessed that she is secretly backing Leanne and Nick's future once she steps out of Eva's shoes.

She said: "As a viewer, I'd quite like that! I like them together."

Tyldesley added that she is delighted with the current drama surrounding her character, who is also now playing a role in Sunita and Karl's affair storyline.

"I feel so lucky - it's brilliant," she explained. "Every time I get a script, I get more and more giddy - I can't wait for the next block to arrive. And there's some great stuff coming up in the next few weeks."

Coronation Street continues on Monday (June 25) at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

This blooming woman is becoming another Kym Marsh

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Eva Price will be at the centre of high drama at the Rovers Return in the coming days as she ends up with two big feuds on her hands.

Eva is livid this week as her half-sister Leanne (Jane Danson) decides to reunite with Nick Tilsley (Ben Price), just weeks after her own split from the Bistro boss. The Weatherfield blonde immediately cuts ties with Leanne, feeling completely betrayed.

If that wasn't enough to deal with, Eva is also at war with barmaid Sunita Alahan (Shobna Gulati), still convinced that something is going on between her and Karl (John Michie). As Eva starts making life difficult for her at work, will Sunita crack?

D****** S** recently caught up with actress Catherine Tyldesley, who plays Eva, to hear about a busy time ahead for her character.

Why is Eva finding it so difficult to get over Nick?
"I think, out of everybody on the street, Nick is the best matched to Eva. He's a good-looking guy, he's ambitious, he's very intelligent - and she needs somebody who's on that level to match her. 

"Eva considers Nick to be the best catch on the street, and she had fallen for him completely. She really did love him, so I think that's why she's finding it so difficult, especially because at the moment there isn't anybody else around who she could see herself with."

Eva tries to get back with Nick this week, but he rejects her. How does she cope with that?
"Eva really struggles with Nick's rejection, because in the past she's used her charm and her sexuality to get what she wants. As she's an only child and Stella used to spoil her a lot, Eva is so used to getting her own way.

"Eva's past relationships have also been up and down - her fiancÃ© cheated on her just before she joined the street, and we also find out that her dad left when she was very young. So it's given her a bit of a complex and she's very insecure now. Straight away when Nick rejects her, she just thinks, 'Well there must be somebody else'."

How does Eva react to Nick and Leanne's reunion?
"She hits the roof! Eva had only just established a relationship with Leanne, after finally coming to terms with having a sister and having to share her mum. They'd just started getting along really well, so she just feels completely betrayed again. Also, just before the reunion, we actually see Eva asking for Leanne's advice over Nick, so she just sees it as a real stab in the back!"

Could Eva ever forgive Leanne, or will they be on bad terms for the foreseeable future?
"At the moment, it's just so raw and such a big deal for Eva that she can't see herself speaking to Leanne again. That's it for her, for the near future at least - Leanne has really stabbed her in the back and Eva doesn't want anything to do with her."

Stella eventually asks Leanne to leave the pub, so is Eva pleased that her mum takes her side?
"Well, you'd think so, but Eva actually forces her mum to choose. Eva says to Stella, 'It's her or me - make the decision'. I think Stella knows that Eva is very similar to herself - she's very fiery. She knows that Leanne is the calmer one of the two, so she sides with Eva as much as she can. But again, that's Eva pushing her mum to make that decision."

Do you think things with Jason could have developed if Eva had given him more of a chance?
"No, I think Eva finds Jason very attractive, but in terms of anything long-term, I don't think he's enough for her intellectually. She is driven towards guys with ambition and power - she's very much about the power!"

Things could get brighter in the long-term as there's been talk of Eva having a romance with newcomer Rob Donovan. What can we expect from those two?
"I don't want to give away too much, but Rob is going to be the fresh meat on the street and Eva is certainly attracted to him, because he does have charm and power. There's definitely something about him - he's very, very charming!"

Has it been easy to strike up a good chemistry with Marc Baylis, who plays Rob?
"Well, I actually did the screen tests when they were casting for Rob. Marc stood out for me, and I did let the casting panel know that. There's just something about him - there was a way that he went about creating the character that absolutely clicked. 

"Marc is brilliant to work with - he's such a good laugh and we get on really well, which has made things a lot easier. When you're doing intimate scenes or you've got to pair up with somebody, it does help when you get on with them in real life. It's been great and it's working really well."

There's also a feud between Eva and Sunita brewing, isn't there?
"Definitely. At the minute, Eva knows that there's something going on between Sunita and Karl. She's not sure whether it's something sexual or whether it's something to do with Karl's gambling, but they've definitely planted a seed now. Because of that, Eva doesn't trust Sunita at all, and she's determined to get to the bottom of this bizarre behaviour that's going on.

"You'll see that Eva is very cold towards Sunita and she keeps making these little jibes. She pretty much starts to bully Sunita in a way, because she's so determined to get to the bottom of what's going on."

Does Sunita stand up to Eva?
"Yeah, Sunita does start to give as good as she gets, although she's very sheepish initially. I actually feel a bit sorry for Sunita, as Dev has been a bit of a rubbish partner to her over the years! In the end, Sunita decides that she's not going to stand for Eva's behaviour. It'll definitely come to blows slightly with Sunita and Eva…"

Eva has never been Karl's biggest fan either! Can we expect a big explosion when the whole truth about Sunita and Karl's affair eventually comes out?
"Absolutely! Eva and Karl have always clashed, as she feels that her mum can do a lot better. Everything that's happened recently just confirms to Eva that he's absolutely not what he says on the tin and that he's not trustworthy. 

"It will come to a head between the two of them. Stella and Eva are very close, so if anybody hurts mum, then there's hell to pay with Eva!"


You've been at Corrie for a year now. How has the show changed things for you?
"Well, I absolutely adore being here - it's great. It is weird to get recognised on the street and have people shouting, 'Eva'! I don't think I'll ever get used to that, but it's lovely. The reaction that I've had has been really positive and the fans have been very supportive. I'm thrilled to bits to still be here, and I hope to be here for quite a while if they'll still have me. I'm really enjoying it."

We did see Eva and Kylie strike up a bond for a while last year, but would you maybe like her to get a best friend on the street?
"Yeah, she definitely needs a female friend! I loved those scenes with Paula [Lane]. I think it was dangerous to put Eva and Kylie together because they're both very feisty characters, but I really liked that. I'd quite like Eva to have a confidante and become friends with somebody."

Would you like Eva to stay as 'Eva the Diva' or perhaps change as time goes on?
"I think she's pretty much always going to be like that! I do like the fact that she's a diva and that she gets her own way. But looking to the future, I would like Eva to ultimately find her calling in life. She's very savvy, she's travelled a lot, and she's dated a lot of older guys - but she's never found exactly what she'd like to do in life. 

"I'd quite like Eva to fall in love with a career, and see her get passionate about something apart from men. I think that would be the best thing for her confidence and make her more secure as a person. But I love playing Eva because there's so much scope with her character - anything could happen..."

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder will we see Eva's daddy as Stella mentioned him the other night

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Catherine Tyldesley has revealed that she nicknamed herself "Mr Bean with boobs" due to her on-set cack-handedness.

The Weatherfield actress, who plays Eva Price, claimed that she has lost a fingernail, walked into a bar and "headbutted a fruit bowl" in a single week.

Speaking to Inside Soap, she divulged: "The other day we were filming in the Bistro, and he made me laugh so hard that I threw my head forward and headbutted a fruit bowl! I'm ridiculously clumsy. 

"Just this week I've torn off a fingernail and bruised myself by colliding with the bar. I call myself, 'Mr Bean with boobs'."

Tyldesley also spoke about the arrival of on-screen grandmother Sue Johnston, who will be seen as Gloria Price from September.


"We're going to see where Eva gets her diva genes from, that's for sure," the star added. "Like Eva, Gloria speaks before she thinks all the time, so that's great fun.

"I love the dynamic they've created with our family, because now Stella (Michelle Collins), Leanne (Jane Danson) and Eva are all closer, and Gloria completes the set. Sue is a joy to work with."

----------


## Perdita

Catherine Tyldesley accidentally set her hair on fire during her birthday party yesterday (September 18).

The Coronation Street actress, who plays Eva Price on the soap, was posing for a photo with a birthday cake made by celebrity chef Andrew Nutter when the incident occurred.

The candles on the Disney-themed cake got too close to her hair, and quickly set it alight.

Antony Cotton - the actress's Coronation Street co-star - rushed to put out the flames before they spread any further.

Cotton later posted a photo of Tyldesley with the cake, saying: "Birthday update: @Cath_Tyldesley has just set her hair on fire. Actual fire. I put it out but the #privateroom smells of burning bush..."


Â© Instagram / @antonycotton


Tyldesley also thanked her fans for their birthday messages, tweeting: "Can't believe my hair caught fire on my birthday cake! God damn you hairspray!

"Tonight @antonycotton saved my life... Now my hair smells.. Bad..."

Tyldesley recently described herself as "Mr Bean with boobs" due to her general clumsiness.

----------


## Perdita

Catherine Tyldesley accidentally set her hair on fire during her birthday party yesterday (September 18).

The Coronation Street actress, who plays Eva Price on the soap, was posing for a photo with a birthday cake made by celebrity chef Andrew Nutter when the incident occurred.

The candles on the Disney-themed cake got too close to her hair, and quickly set it alight.

Antony Cotton - the actress's Coronation Street co-star - rushed to put out the flames before they spread any further.

Cotton later posted a photo of Tyldesley with the cake, saying: "Birthday update: @Cath_Tyldesley has just set her hair on fire. Actual fire. I put it out but the #privateroom smells of burning bush..."


Â© Instagram / @antonycotton


Tyldesley also thanked her fans for their birthday messages, tweeting: "Can't believe my hair caught fire on my birthday cake! God damn you hairspray!

"Tonight @antonycotton saved my life... Now my hair smells.. Bad..."

Tyldesley recently described herself as "Mr Bean with boobs" due to her general clumsiness.

----------


## Perdita

Catherine Tyldesley has revealed that she is very close to Coronation Street on-screen mum Michelle Collins.

Collins and Tyldesley joined the show in June 2011 as landlady Stella Price and daughter Eva Price and have had a fractured relationship following Stella's reunion with Leanne Barlow, who she gave up for adoption as a teenager.

Tyldesley told Inside Soap that she and former EastEnders actress Collins are like family off-screen.

"Michelle is an absolute darling. Right from the off, she became like my second mum," she said.

"She's great for advice, because she's been in the business a long time, and knows what she's doing. We're always having a gossip about boys and dresses - that sort of thing."

Tyldesley also admitted that she had a string of less-than-glamorous jobs before landing a part in ITV1's flagship soap.

She explained: "I recently worked out that I've had 26 jobs between acting gigs. I was a waitress for five years on and off, and working in pest control too - my least favourite job ever! I've also worked in some really rough pubs, like something out of Shameless."

She added: "I feel a lot safer in the Rovers than I did in them!"

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2H6DeWYnY

----------


## alan45

> She added: "I feel a lot safer in the Rovers than I did in them!"


This confirms she is a vacuous airhead if she doesnt realise that the Rovers is not a real pub but the set in a soap.

----------


## alan45

> She added: "I feel a lot safer in the Rovers than I did in them!"


This confirms she is a vacuous airhead if she doesnt realise that the Rovers is not a real pub but the set in a soap.

----------


## Perdita

Catherine Tyldesley will be staying on Coronation Street after signing a new one-year contract.

Tyldesley, who plays Eva Price, has reportedly been given a six-figure salary to keep her on the soap.

Insiders claim that show bosses offered a package worth Â£100,000 a year to secure her continuing presence.

A source close to the actress told the Daily Star: "She's had an absolute ball playing Eva and is thrilled to be able to commit to the show for another year. She was very close to the end of her contract and wasn't sure if it was going to be renewed so it was a nice surprise.

"It was a no-brainer for her when they offered her the deal and she can't wait to see what is in store for Eva this year."

New producer Stuart Blackburn is said to be eager to hold on to the show's stars after big names such as Helen Flanagan left last year.

The source continued: "Eva has proved to be one of Corrie's most popular characters since her arrival last year.

"Catherine has done a great job with her and the script writers felt they had barely scratched the surface with what Eva has to offer.

"Losing the likes of Sacha Parkinson, who played Sian, and Helen Flanagan has been a big blow to the show and producers didn't want Catherine going anywhere.

"Stuart's made it clear he wants the brightest talent at Corrie to remain there."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2HCX6pn9k

----------


## alan45

Thanks for ruining my Sunday.

This woman is a talentless airhead. I had hoped to see the back of her, Stella and Karl by now

----------


## Perdita

Corrie's feisty factory worker Eva Price faces another big dilemma in the coming days as Weatherfield newcomer Eric Babbage invites her to travel the world with him.

Although Eric (Timothy West) is engaged to Eva's grandmother Gloria (Sue Johnston), their relationship cools after he starts to see her true colours. But how will Eva react when Eric turns his attentions to her instead?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Catherine Tyldesley, who plays Eva, to hear more about the storyline and what's ahead for her character.

What was your reaction when you heard that Eva would have this storyline with a much older man?
"Pre-Weatherfield, Eva had always gone for older guys - not quite this old, but she does have a history of it! I was still quite surprised, though, because the age gap between Eva and Eric is so big. There's also the fact that Eric is her gran's fiancÃ©! 

"But when I read the scripts, I saw that it never actually goes to a romantic level between Eva and Eric - they are purely just friends. Eric takes a real shine to Eva and invites her to go away with him, but in the end she doesn't accept, which I was really pleased about.

"Eric has a lot of money and he's offering the sugar daddy lifestyle. Eva is a material girl, but she also has a heart and a conscience, so I was glad that she doesn't go through with it. She is fond of Eric, but she knows that going away with him wouldn't be the right thing to do."

Is Eva torn for a while, though?
"Don't get me wrong, she is tempted! Eva is at a point in her life where she doesn't feel that there's anything for her in Weatherfield at the moment. She hates her job, she's not got a boyfriend, and she made a royal mess of Leanne and Nick's Christmas wedding. 

"I think Eva is depressed at the moment, so Eric's offer is appealing. It's nice to think that she could be gallivanting off to the other side of the world getting some sun, but she knows in her heart that it's not right."

What do Stella and Gloria make of the situation?
"Initially they're not aware of it at all. Then Stella walks in on a heated conversation between Eric and Eva. When Stella finds out what's going on, she just thinks that Eva has lost the plot! That makes Eva rebel. She says, 'I wasn't going to go, but now I might!' That winds Stella up even more. 

"But the good thing is that 90% of the time, Eva listens to Stella as she is the voice of reason. She does take on board everything that her mum says."

How did you find working with Timothy West?
"I absolutely loved it! He was such a gent and a lovely, lovely guy. What an honour to work with such an amazing actor - you only have to look at his CV to see how much he's done. It's the same with Sue Johnston. You watch these actors and you learn so much from them, as they're so brilliant. I feel like I learn so much from Sue every day."

Eric's story is quite a short one, as he passes away suddenly in The Rovers! Were you sad not to work with Timothy more?
"Really sad! The day after Timothy left, myself and Sue were both saying that we missed him. He hadn't been on set for very long, but he just fitted in so well."

Why do you think Eva is so unlucky in love?
"I think it's because she hasn't met the right person. I think she does need somebody older. She can be quite insecure and I think she does look for a father figure to an extent, as her own father left her when she was 4 or 5 years old. That also means that she's always scared that a boyfriend will leave her, too.

"One of the lines that Eva says to Stella is, 'Mum, I've been cheated on more times than I've had my nails done!' That's funny but it's also really sad. Sometimes that's due to self-destruction on Eva's part, but I also think it's because she hasn't met the right guy. So many people have screwed Eva over, so it's made her very wary of men now."


Â© ITV
Eva finds Eric dead in The Rovers.


Could any of her previous relationships on the Street have gone further?
"I think Eva was very well suited to Nick. They made a really good couple, but unfortunately Nick's heart has always been with Leanne. I think she was definitely barking up the right tree there, though! She needs somebody who's quite similar to Nick - someone who's grounded, doing well for himself and a little bit older than her."

Would you like Eva to settle down with someone?
"For me as an actress, I enjoy playing the ups and downs and the heartbreak. It's much more interesting. I think it's going to be a while before Eva settles down!"

Could Eva and Leanne ever be friends?
"I'd like them to be. There's been moments in between their arguments where they've almost got along, but then something else will happen. I'm not sure they'll ever be best friends, but I think they could get along quite well. 

"The only time they do seem to unite is through tragedy. When Stella got knocked over a while back, they united then and tried to get through it for their mum. I'm hoping that it won't take another tragedy for them to become friends again!"

When Eva causes trouble, such as at Christmas with the wedding, are you on her side or do you disapprove of what she's doing?
"With the wedding, it's not how I personally would have handled it, but I completely understood where she was coming from. Eva's point of view was that she didn't do it for Leanne, she did it for Nick. She knew that Leanne was treating Nick as second best, while Eva has felt like second best her whole life.

"Eva didn't want to see the man she was still in love with get hurt. She went about it the wrong way, but I do believe wholeheartedly that her intentions were true. It wasn't just a case of her trying to be bitchy to Leanne, she did it for a reason."

Would you like Eva to become a full-on bitchy character, or do you prefer the mix of good and bad?
"I like the balance. Eva can be a bit of a bitch, but I like the fact that she's a bitch with a heart. I think we've got Tracy Barlow who's just a bitch without a heart, so it's nice to have something quite different to that."

There are lots of scenes coming up where Karl is trying to win Stella back. How would Eva feel if he succeeded?
"Eva doesn't like Karl - she never has done and they never got on. She was aware of Karl's past, so that was part of the reason why she never wanted them to be together in the first place. 

"I don't think Eva would be happy if Stella was tempted by Karl, as she thinks her mum deserves better. Eva has taken back cheats in the past and she doesn't want to see her mum in the same boat that she's been in herself. Stella is just asking for heartbreak if she takes Karl back, isn't she?"

Is it true that we can expect to see a more sinister side of Karl?
"I think there's definitely scope for it! Karl is a strong character that hasn't been tapped into much yet, so there's definitely that possibility."

Would you like Eva to find out Kylie's baby secret? It has the potential to cause trouble for Nick and Leanneâ¦
"I would love it! I think it's a great storyline, and oh my God, there would be hell to pay! I think that would probably be one of Eva's biggest revenge plots!"

How's it all going on Corrie in general?
"I've been here for nearly two years now, and it's gone so fast! I feel like I've been here for a long time, but in a good way. I'm so happy here and I hope that I'm here for a long time. 

"We'll see what happens, but I get really excited every time I get a new batch of scripts through. I've heard that I'm going to continue to be quite busy, which is brilliant."

----------


## Perdita

Catherine Tydesley has suggested that her Coronation Street character Eva Price should make a move on the local doctor.

The actress told PA that barmaid Eva could make a good match for Dr Matt Carter, played by Oliver Mellor.

Eva has had a run of bad luck with relationships after having her heart broken by Nick Tilsley. In coming episodes, viewers will see her hoping for a relationship with her grandmother Gloria's (Sue Johnston) fiance Eric (Timothy West). 

However, her dreams will be dashed when Eric dies suddenly in the Rovers Return.

Tydesley said that she is unsure if any of the men around the cobbles could make Eva happy.

"Maybe Doctor Carter is an option? She needs someone intelligent and a little bit older," she suggested.

The 29-year-old actress also praised veteran actress Johnston, saying she is "amazing" to work with.

"I adore Sue. Its so amazing to work with an actress I've admired for so many years. She has brought a new dynamic to the Rovers, I love the character of Gloria. Sue is one of the nicest people I know. Such a sweetie," she added.

----------


## alan45

> Catherine Tydesley has suggested that her Coronation Street character Eva Price should make a move on the local doctor..


Personally I think she should just make a move

----------


## alan45

> Catherine Tydesley has suggested that her Coronation Street character Eva Price should make a move on the local doctor..


Personally I think she should just make a move

----------


## Perdita

So do I

----------

alan45 (24-02-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

I wouldn't call him a 'local doctor' he doesn't seem to have treated a local patient for about six months!

----------


## Katy

A move away from coronation street would be better. 

She gets a lot of screen time considering she is really irritating.

----------

alan45 (24-02-2013)

----------


## alan45

> A move away from coronation street would be better. 
> 
> She gets a lot of screen time considering she is really irritating.


The whole bunch of them are boring her , Stelllllllaaaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhh and Slimy Karl

----------


## alan45

> A move away from coronation street would be better. 
> 
> She gets a lot of screen time considering she is really irritating.


The whole bunch of them are boring her , Stelllllllaaaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhh and Slimy Karl

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has said that she can't imagine wanting to leave the soap.

The actress, who plays Eva Price, revealed that it would take a lot to drag her away from the Weatherfield cobbles, where she has several close friends, including on-screen mum Michelle Collins.

Speaking to The Mirror, she said: "It's like a home from home. I am really happy there for the moment and will have a busy summer with strong storylines which is great.

"I am honoured that they keep giving me good stories so I don't know what would tempt me away - we'll have to wait and see."

Tyldesley, who recently split from her boyfriend, 22-year-old personal trainer Sam Witter, also said she has some advice for her unlucky-in-love alter ego.

"In regards to men, I would tell Eva to find a good job and focus on herself for a bit and stop looking for a boyfriend.

"I am single at the moment, I am enjoying it. I am a really happy, positive person and I was single for a long time before Sam so it doesn't bother me being single again.

"I am focusing on work. I am not looking for a man, I am happy as I am."

----------


## lizann

shame as i'm sure many would love her to leave the soap very very soon

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Eva Price will risk the wrath of her mum Stella by starting a romance with Jason Grimshaw, reports have revealed.

Eva's new storyline begins late next month when she starts dating Jason in secret, according to The Sun.

The new couple are aware that their relationship could cause tensions as Jason (Ryan Thomas) is Stella's ex-boyfriend.

They manage to keep their secret under wraps for a short while, but Eva's grandmother Gloria (Sue Johnston) soon discovers the truth and shares the news with a furious Stella.

Stella (Michelle Collins) is reportedly livid that her daughter is dating her ex, but eventually calms down as she already has enough to worry about as her killer partner Karl Munro has left the street in dramatic circumstances.

Eva (Catherine Tyldesley) previously took a romantic interest in Jason last year, but she was only using him to make Nick Tilsley jealous.

----------

tammyy2j (12-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Jason

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2013), lizann (13-08-2013)

----------


## lizann

why should stella be mad, she dumped him and eva dated him first?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has admitted that she feared being axed from the soap.

The actress has played Eva Price since 2011, but her on-screen family are now beginning to leave the show, including John Michie, who played Karl Munro, and Michelle Collins, who bows out as Stella in a few months.

Eva's grandmother Gloria, played by Sue Johnston, is also due to leave soon.

"I did have a mini panic they were going to get rid of me too but I've been reassured several times that my character is going nowhere, which is great to hear," Tyldesley told the Daily Star.

"I'm really sad they're all leaving. I was sad to lose John and I'm very close to Michelle and Sue. I'm going to miss them a hell of a lot.

'I'm contracted until May and beyond by the looks of things. At the moment I can't imagine leaving. I'm really happy and they keep giving me really good storylines."

She added: "They've just put Eva and Jason together, which is really sweet. They're a good match for each other. I'm hoping they're going to give me and Ryan some good stuff."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has admitted that she feared being axed from the soap.

The actress has played Eva Price since 2011, but her on-screen family are now beginning to leave the show, including John Michie, who played Karl Munro, and Michelle Collins, who bows out as Stella in a few months.

Eva's grandmother Gloria, played by Sue Johnston, is also due to leave soon.

"I did have a mini panic they were going to get rid of me too but I've been reassured several times that my character is going nowhere, which is great to hear," Tyldesley told the Daily Star.

"I'm really sad they're all leaving. I was sad to lose John and I'm very close to Michelle and Sue. I'm going to miss them a hell of a lot.

'I'm contracted until May and beyond by the looks of things. At the moment I can't imagine leaving. I'm really happy and they keep giving me really good storylines."

She added: "They've just put Eva and Jason together, which is really sweet. They're a good match for each other. I'm hoping they're going to give me and Ryan some good stuff."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has confirmed that her character Eva Price will return to The Rovers Return as a barmaid.

Eva previously worked in the pub from 2011 to 2013 before taking up a position at the Underworld factory.

Discussing her character's return behind the bar, Tyldesley told The Sun's Fabulous magazine: "I feel that Eva belongs in The Rovers. She's perfect for that type of environment."

The actress also addressed speculation regarding her salary. It was reported last month that Tyldesley had signed on for another year on a deal that would see her earn more than Â£100,000.

Tyldesley clarified: "I wish that was true, but no, it's not!

"But the fact that they've signed me again makes me feel honoured that they've got that faith in me."

Last September, Tyldesley shared with ITV's Loose Women that she loves filming the soap, and hopes to stick around for a long time.

"I'm still completely in love with it," she said at the time. "I adore it. I'm so happy.

"You're discovering new things all the time. A lot of the time we are left to our own devices, and then other times the writers give us amazing pointers. It's such a journey. It's so nice to be playing a character for such a long time. I'm loving it."

----------


## lizann

ah for god's sake why sean, michelle and liz are grand behind the bar and get the likes of leanne and beth in there too

i predict eva to get with tony (jason's da)

----------


## swmc66

He came in looking as if he genuinely wanted to have time with his son and make amends but he seems to be showing his bad side a lot now

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has said that she is enjoying seeing a different side to her character Eva Price.

Viewers have seen Eva experience happier times over the last year since embarking on a relationship with Jason Grimshaw (Ryan Thomas). She previously had failed relationships with both Nick Tilsley and Rob Donovan.

Speaking about the change in her character on Lorraine today (July 30), Tyldesley said: "It's nice to see. We are definitely seeing a more vulnerable side to her because she has found happiness and she's finally with a guy she can trust. 

"She has had so many trust issues in the past going right back from when her dad walked out on her as a child. It has given her a lot of issues. 

"She's really settled now with Jason and she's very happy in the Rovers so we are seeing a different side to her which is really nice."

Eva goes back to Jason's place
Â© ITV
Eva and Jason in Coronation Street

Despite Eva's new-found happiness, Tyldesley admitted that she does miss her on-screen family members Michelle Collins and Sue Johnston, who both left the show earlier this year.

She said: "I was chatting to Sue yesterday. I miss them very much. You become so close. Obviously when they are playing your mum and your grandma, you see them more than your real mum and real grandma so it's weird without them there but we do keep in touch."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Catherine Tyldesley and her partner Tom Pitfield are expecting their first child together.

Tyldesley has revealed that she is expected to give birth in March 2015, reports Hello magazine.

"'It's like everything has gone fast forward, but it's not remotely scary," Tyldesley said of falling in love with Pitfield, who works as a fitness trainer.

She added: "If you'd told me that before my next birthday, I was going to meet someone as amazing as Tom, the person I want to spend the rest of my life with, that we were going to be planning for our first baby - I would not have believed you in a million years... It's crazy."

Tyldesley went on to say that her pregnancy "just feels 100% right". 

"[That] is very different for me because I am the world's most indecisive person," she said. "I will ask everybody's opinion on everything, whereas I am totally sure about this."

Tyldesley plays Eva Price on Coronation Street. Her co-stars Paula Lane and Jennie McAlpine have also recently announced their pregnancies. 


_hmmm Will she and Jason become parents or will they hide her bump??_

----------

lizann (25-08-2014), tammyy2j (26-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

she is not with him too long no? anyway congrats to them 

be good to see her and jason as parents

----------


## lizann

she is not with him too long no? anyway congrats to them 

be good to see her and jason as parents

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has warned that scheming Todd Grimshaw should be wary of her character Eva Price once she knows the truth about his manipulation.

Trouble starts to brew for Eva's relationship with Jason Grimshaw next week after Todd manipulates him into believing something is going on between Eva and Tony.

Although Eva and Tony are simply looking at flats for her and Jason, Todd orchestrates a situation for them to be caught out, hoping to destroy his sibling's relationship for good.

Tyldesley said: "It becomes clear that Todd is heading in the direction of insinuating there is something more than friendship going on between Eva and Tony.

"Eva confides in Todd because she trusts him. It doesn't even cross her mind that he could be remotely devious and cause trouble for her. Why would he?

"Eva has no idea about his nasty streak or his evil capabilities. To her, Todd is her friend and she's always liked him. She's completely naive to that wooden spoon of his!"

Jason wants to know what Eva and Tony are up to
Â© ITV
Jason wants to know what Eva and Tony are up to

She added:"I wouldn't want to cross Eva. She may be dizzy occasionally, but she's feisty and will absolutely give as good as she gets. 

"I think if Eva ever gets to the bottom of things, Todd is in a lot of trouble. Watch this space!"

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, January 30 at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Catherine Tyldesley has given birth to her first child.

The actress and her fiancÃ© Thomas Pitfield have welcomed a baby boy named Alfie James. 

The couple both tweeted about their new arrival earlier today (March 18), with Tyldesley describing the experience as a dream come true.

Pitfield added that Tyldesley has made him "the happiest man in the world" by delivering their child.

We made a wish and you came true. Welcome Alfie James Pitfield. We love you beyond words @TP_PTfitness #Besotted

â Catherine Tyldesley (@Cath_Tyldesley) March 18, 2015

Welcome to the world Son. Alfie James Pitfield. @Cath_Tyldesley you made the happiest man in the world. Thank you x

â Thomas Pitfield (@TP_PTfitness) March 18, 2015


Tyldesley - who plays Eva Price on the ITV soap - announced her pregnancy last August, adding that it felt "100% right".

Just days later, the couple announced their engagement. 

Tyldesley made her final on-screen appearance on Coronation Street last month, as Eva split with boyfriend Jason Grimshaw and left Weatherfield for France.


_Congratulations to them, welcome Alfie_

----------

tammyy2j (19-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Definately the year of the baby for Corrie. I think thats three actresses now so If it all happens in threes as they say we will be spared rush departure storylines and characters who are not supposedly pregnant looking heavily pregnant.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Jason Grimshaw could have big competition on his hands if he wants to reunite with Eva Price.

Eva will be heading back to Weatherfield later in the year, but while many expected her to give Jason another chance, show bosses are thought to be lining up a new love interest for her.

When the Rovers barmaid returns home, she will find love with Shayne Ward's character Aidan Connor, according to The Sun today (July 9).

The new relationship would be a devastating blow for Jason, who still holds out hope of getting things back on track with Eva.

Eva is currently off screen as Catherine Tyldesley, who plays the feisty character, has been on maternity leave. She gave birth to a baby boy Alfie, her first child, in March.

A temporary exit for Eva aired in February, as she decided to leave the cobbles for a while after Jason mistakenly accused her of an affair with his father Tony Stewart. Jason has since discovered that his half-brother Todd was responsible for tricking him into his suspicions.

Former X Factor winner Ward will make his first appearance on Coronation Street next month. His character Aidan is a distant cousin of established regular Michelle.

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2015), tammyy2j (09-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

what about her new fiance that Leanne mentioned?

----------


## Perdita

> what about her new fiance that Leanne mentioned?


I would presume that they split up and that is why she is coming back to Weatherfield

----------


## tammyy2j

Eva would have returned for Leanne for Kal's death

----------


## Perdita

We know that  soap characters that have been written out, be it permanently or temporarily, never attend important family events as it would happen in real life

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2015), lizann (09-07-2015), parkerman (09-07-2015), tammyy2j (10-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> We know that  soap characters that have been written out, be it permanently or temporarily, never attend important family events as it would happen in real life


Did Leanne ever even mention any of her family calling her after Kal's death, Toyah, Eva and Janice would have came to visit her

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has returned to filming today (July 13).

The actress, who plays Eva Price in the ITV soap, has been on maternity leave after giving birth to baby boy Alfie in March.

Tyldesley revealed her return on Twitter this morning, confirming that it won't be long until viewers see Eva back on the cobbles.

A temporary exit for Eva aired in February when she decided to leave Weatherfield for a while after Jason mistakenly accused her of an affair with his father Tony Stewart. 

Although Jason has since discovered that his half-brother Todd was responsible for tricking him into his suspicions, recent reports suggest that he could have his work cut out if he wants a reunion with Eva.

It was claimed last week that show bosses are thought to be lining up a new romance for Eva in the form of Shayne Ward's character Aidan Connor.

----------

lizann (15-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

So Todd succeeded. Surely if he explains to Eva

----------


## Perdita

> So Todd succeeded. Surely if he explains to Eva


Jason hurt EvaÂ´s feelings really badly though by suspecting she has a fling with his dad so it would be normal for her not to immediately forgive him once she returns, even if he explains .. the issue of lack of trust will probably be there for ever now  :Sad:

----------

maidmarian (15-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Eva is coming back on the cobbles with a bang! Catherine Tyldesley hints at what's to come.

Eva arrives back in Weatherfield with plenty of drama in tow, having fled from France and a failed engagement.

And it looks like she's heading straight for more drama on the street. She has a run-in with Sarah in The Rovers, and then comes face-to-face with ex Jason. Is there still a spark there perhaps?

See what Catherine Tyldesley has to say about Eva's return...

http://www.itv.com/coronationstreet/...b1bc93707c3aa8

----------


## Perdita

Catherine Tyldesley has confirmed there will be a romance between Eva and Aidan.

The actress has just returned to Coronation Street after her maternity leave and has revealed that Eva is "spoiled for choice" when it comes to the men on the cobbles.

"As an actress, I'd like to see Eva get back together with Jason and, as a viewer, I'd like that, too, because they just work. They're very sweet together and there are still a lot of feelings there; she still loves Jason and I think that's reciprocated," Tyldesley told the Daily Star Sunday.

"They're kindred spirits, so I'd say, "Watch this space." But I'm spoilt for choice! After Eva finds out that Jason slept with Alya, she thinks, "Well, I love Jason more than he loves me and this Aidan guy is pretty fit".

"So when Aidan interviews her for a job as a machinist at the factory, she starts flirting with him â and not just because she wants her old job back."

Her temporary exit for Eva aired in February, as she decided to leave the cobbles for a while after Jason mistakenly accused her of an affair with his father Tony Stewart. 

Jason has since discovered that his half-brother Todd was responsible for tricking him into his suspicions.

Tyldesley and her fiancÃ© Tom Pitfield became parents for the first time when she gave birth to a baby boy Alfie in March.

digitalspy

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015), maidmarian (04-10-2015), tammyy2j (05-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Eva should go back working in the pub if Liz and Steve would hire her back

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Eva should go back working in the pub if Liz and Steve would hire her back


I am sure it wonÂ´t be long before she is back behind the bar ... the amount of time Sarah needs to have off these days, they will need her  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015), swmc66 (05-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

I think Liz already did in the live episode.

Sarah is a perfect replacement for Tina in terms of the amount of breaks they have.

----------


## Perdita

> I think Liz already did in the live episode.
> 
> Sarah is a perfect replacement for Tina in terms of the amount of breaks they have.


She helped with the food preparation, not sure it was not just for that event though but you might be right, she might have got a job on a permanent basis  :Smile:

----------


## swmc66

I thought she would start working in the gym to hel out Zeedan keep up with the paperwork. In this day and age how come a lot of them end up in the factory. Not impressed with Aidan stealing 100k from his dad. Stay away Eva.

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> In this day and age how come a lot of them end up in the factory.


In this day and age how come everyone in Corrie works in or around Coronation Street and everyone in Eastenders works in or around Albert Square? And their job searches when they are out of work only extend to jobs within 2 minutes walking distance of their home?

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015), maidmarian (05-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Yet they always eat in the pub, Bistro or cafe instead of going home, must be earning fantastic wages to afford that all the time

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015), parkerman (05-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street Christmas 2015 â Catherine Tyldesley on Evaâs new romance
Sparks will fly on the cobbles this festive season and Coronation Streetâs Eva Price gets up close and personal with Aidan Connor.
The pair will see in the new year with a kiss followed by a passionate sex session, but not all is as it seems and Eva could have her heart broken early in 2016.
Here Catherine Tyldesley, who plays Eva, reveals whatâs in store for her characterâ¦
Is Eva ready for another relationship? Eva does like to have someone in her life but I donât think she has been actively looking for a relationship,she has enjoyed flirting with Aidan and things just progress really.
Does she ever think about getting back with Jason? She will always have feelings for Jason â he is a genuinely nice guy and she knows that but he hurt her and after what she has been through with guys in the past she wonât settle for someone who messed her around.
What kind of qualities is she looking for in a man? She wants someone who treats her well, trusts her, makes her laugh and can look after her.
What does she like about Aidan? Well he is very easy on the eye! He is a successful businessman and he gets her, he likes women and he knows how to make them feel special.
Is he her usual type? She doesnât have a type as such, her previous men include Jason and Nick, but she is not a pushover either, she needs to feel a connection with someone before letting it go any further.
Does she worry that things could get complicated with him being her boss, or is that part of the fun? I think he might be more concerned about that than her, or rather his family might see it as an issue but she quite likes the idea of dating the boss.
Was she jealous when he went on a date with Sarah? Not really, there was nothing between them at that stage just a bit of banter but it maybe did make her realise she might be more interested in him than she thought
Is his playing hard to get making her more interested? Well it always make things a bit more interesting and Eva likes a challenge.
She finds him alone on the anniversary of his mumâs death â does him confiding in her bring them closer? There is a connection between them which grows because she helps him through the whole situation regarding finding out about Carla being his half sister. Eva tells him that she went through the same thing when she found out Leanne was her sister and at first she was really angry and couldnât deal with it but now they are very close and it is one of the best things that has happened to her.
Whatâs going on between them prior to New Yearâs Eve? Just lots of flirting really, it is clear they fancy each other and then at the New Yearâs Eve party they end up snogging the face off each other for the whole night. The scene took an hour and half to film and we are in the back of shot for the whole time so we basically had to snog for an hour and a half. Poor Shayne, I was wearing bright red lipstick which ended up all over him!
Have Evaâs friends said anything to her about the chemistry between them? I donât think anyone is surprised. Leanne is not surprised when she finds out he has stayed the night at the flat. I think people would like to see Eva happy, we have had a great response from fans on social media who seem to like the idea of Eva and Aidan as a couple.
How does Eva find out about Kate and Aidanâs bet? Kate comes into the pub and tells Aidan he owes her a drink as she had bet him he would sleep with Eva â Eva is furious and throws the drink over his head!! It isnât the best start to the relationship!
Do you think Aidan would be good for her?We have filmed into the New Year and they seem to be developing them as a couple. He does seem to bring the best out in her, he thinks she is bonkers but he also sees a more serious, intelligent side to her. We have got a more serious storyline coming up so you will see a different side to Eva.
How are you finding being back at Corrie? I absolutely love it. I did miss it whilst I was away but obviously I love being a mum too. I am so lucky to be able to do a job I love and make it work around being a mum too. I still pinch myself sometimes when I am in a Rovers scene!
How is working with Shayne? Shayne is such fun to work with, we really get on well and he makes me laugh. We are also singing together, doing a duet on the Abba Christmas Party on ITV on Christmas Eve, we are currently rehearsing all the time driving everyone mad!
What do you hope 2016 will hold for Eva?More drama, some happiness, lots of great storylines. I do know about one she is involved in and it is something quite different, I am really looking forward to starting work on it.

----------

maidmarian (09-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Eva Price is on a mission to rescue slave Marta from the clutches of the sinister OâDriscolls â but she ends up biting off way more than she can chew when she finds herself in serious danger.
When Aidan heads round to the house to talk business with Richie, he is put off by his and Juliaâs suspicious behaviour and is concerned to notice that one of the bedroom doors is locked from the outside.
When he reports back to Eva, she is certain that Marta is behind the door and she and her friend Billy Mayhew prepare to head in and rescue her.
Aidan begs them to wait until the couple have paid their invoice but as Eva and Billy stake out the OâDriscoll home, they are unable to resist the opportunity to head in when Julia and Richie go out.
While Julia and Richie are heading to Underworld to actually increase their order, Eva and Billy break in and head in search of Marta. They find her cowering in terror and are in the process of rescuing her when the criminal couple return home.
Having tried to call Eva to warn her that the OâDriscolls are on their way back, Aidan is beside himself and heads out fearing for her safety.
Noticing the break in, a furious Richie goes on the attack when he comes across Eva and Billy helping Marta. As Billy starts to call the police, Richie throws his phone out of his hands and violently pins a scared Eva against a wall.
But as things turn dangerous, Aidan bursts in and punches Richie to the ground meaning that the game is finally up for the OâDriscolls.
Terrified of going to prison, Richie begs Aidan to keep the police out of it and offers to pay for Martaâs return to Poland in exchange.
What decision will the heroic trio make as they hold Richieâs fate in their hands?

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2016), swmc66 (08-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Obviously they report him as she will not be safe in Poland as his wife will see to that. What happens to underworld after that who knows

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Catherine Tyldesley is staying with the show for another year

Catherine Tyldesley is set to stay for another year on Coronation Street.

According to The Sun on Sunday, the actress has reportedly landed a six-figure contract to stay on the cobbles, despite hinting last month that she might pursue other projects.
Her character Eva Price is currently in an on-off relationship with Aidan Connor, played by Shayne Ward, and is involved in the current slavery storyline after Eva found a mystery woman living at the factory.

Tyldesley returned to filming last July after giving birth to her son Alfie in March, and recently revealed that she's been too busy with filming to plan her wedding to her partner Thomas Pitfield.

Earlier this month, she spoke about the amount of research that the cast did for the current slavery storyline.
"It's something that's very real," Tyldesley explained. "I'm working with a charity called Hope For Justiceâ¦ and they estimate that there's 20 million people worldwide in some formâ¦ who have been victims of human trafficking in some way."

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2016), tammyy2j (15-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It's really not a good day for Coronation Street, with the show now facing an official investigation over a racially offensive line.

Corrie sparked a backlash from fans last month after Catherine Tyldesley's character Eva Price made a joke about Kunta Kinte, the main character in the 1976 civil rights novel Roots.

We already knew that broadcasting regulator Ofcom were assessing viewer complaints over the issue, but it's been confirmed today (September 26) that a formal investigation will now be launched.

Although an Ofcom investigation doesn't necessarily mean that a programme has done anything wrong, the probe follows 472 complaints from unhappy viewers.

An Ofcom spokesperson told Digital Spy: "We're investigating whether a comment made by a character in Coronation Street was offensive and breached generally accepted standards."

A Coronation Street spokesperson also told us: "We will be responding to the regulator in due course."

The episode, which aired on August 29, saw Eva pay a visit to Audrey Roberts's salon and complain about her hair.

"I have more roots than Kunta Kinte," she said. "No idea who that is, by the way, just something my mum used to say."

It's thought that most of the complaints came from viewers who felt Eva's comment belittled the seriousness of the subject matter of Roots, which tells the story of a slave.

Alex Haley, the author of Roots, said that the character of Kunta Kinte was based on the real-life story of one of his ancestors. The story has also been adapted on television, most recently on the History Channel in the US this year.

Coronation Street previously issued an apology over the row, saying: "We apologise if this dialogue has caused offence."

With this and Marc Anwar's shock sacking, who says all the Corrie drama has to take place on screen?

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Since the joke about Kunta Kinte was a play on words about the title of the book in which he features and not a joke about race or slavery, I don't think it was racist (although as a white person I accept I'm not the best person to make that judgement and am happy to stand corrected).  

However, at best it was a brainless remark made by a vacuous character about a very emotive and politically sensitive subject so I'd say it showed a lack of judgement to have included it.

----------

parkerman (26-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I do not t think it was racist either although I was surprised when I heard it.

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

alot of people are saying it's not racist. All i have to say on the matter is that people have to understand that we don't have right to tell people who were offended by it that they shouldn't be or that they're being overly sensitive, especially when those of them have family who were slaves. im not slamming anyone, im just putting it out there. no hate

----------

parkerman (27-09-2016), Perdita (27-09-2016), swmc66 (27-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Agree it was an unnecessary comment and Ill thought off when we know people may be sensitive to it.

----------


## Dazzle

> alot of people are saying it's not racist. All i have to say on the matter is that people have to understand that we don't have right to tell people who were offended by it that they shouldn't be or that they're being overly sensitive, especially when those of them have family who were slaves. im not slamming anyone, im just putting it out there. no hate


I'm not sure why you felt you needed to post that rather pointed remark since no-one here has said otherwise.

----------

LouiseP (27-09-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

> I'm not sure why you felt you needed to post that rather pointed remark since no-one here has said otherwise.


It's just a general statement I wanted to get off my chest

----------


## Dazzle

> It's just a general statement I wanted to get off my chest


That's being disingenuous to put it mildly.

I've seen LOTS of ugly comments on other sites complaining about the "PC brigade", "faux outrage" and people being overly sensitive about the Kunta Kinte joke.  In fact I'd say that's the majority opinion I've seen being expressed.  Your post that people don't have the right to dictate who should be offended is relevant in that context.

However, nobody here has said or even hinted at anything so crass.  Pointedly starting your post with _"a lot of people are saying it's not racist_" is directing it at those of us who said that on this site.  Firstly, I qualified my opinion by saying I may not be the best person to make the judgement that it wasn't racist, and secondly I admitted it's an emotive and politically sensitive subject.  Thirdly, I'd like to point out that while I'm white, my daughter and granddaughter have black/slave ancestry, so I'm sensitive to racism because it directly affects them.

Lastly, by qualifying your post with _"im not slamming anyone, im just putting it out there. no hate"_ you're admitting that your words could be seen as doing just that!

----------

Perdita (27-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Let's see what the outcome of the complaint will be and leave it at that for now

----------

Dazzle (28-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Let's see what the outcome of the complaint will be and leave it at that for now


I'm happy to let Ofcom make the decision about whether the joke was racist or not, but I'll continue to defend myself if I feel it necessary.

----------

swmc66 (27-09-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

> That's being disingenuous to put it mildly.
> 
> I've seen LOTS of ugly comments on other sites complaining about the "PC brigade", "faux outrage" and people being overly sensitive about the Kunta Kinte joke.  In fact I'd say that's the majority opinion I've seen being expressed.  Your post that people don't have the right to dictate who should be offended is relevant in that context.
> 
> However, nobody here has said or even hinted at anything so crass.  Pointedly starting your post with _"a lot of people are saying it's not racist_" is directing it at those of us who said that on this site.  Firstly, I qualified my opinion by saying I may not be the best person to make the judgement that it wasn't racist, and secondly I admitted it's an emotive and politically sensitive subject.  Thirdly, I'd like to point out that while I'm white, my daughter and granddaughter have black/slave ancestry, so I'm sensitive to racism because it directly affects them.
> 
> Lastly, by qualifying your post with _"im not slamming anyone, im just putting it out there. no hate"_ you're admitting that your words could be seen as doing just that!


when i said alot of people i was refering to the large ammount of comments on social media saying how the world is just too overly sensitive. So why am i saying it here instead of social media you may ask? well on fb nowdays i cant seem to make comments on anything serious without being trolled and made to feel stupid. its honestly something ive thought about for years and happens to relate to this topic for obvious reasons. i know how silly it is to be too anxious about making a comment on social media but i just need to learn to to care less about critisism especially when im talking about something i passionatly believe. and in regard to saying im not hatingbon ajyone here or slamming anyone on here. well i seem to say that alot when stating an opinion. its anxiety related i suppose.

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> when i said alot of people i was refering to the large ammount of comments on social media saying how the world is just too overly sensitive. So why am i saying it here instead of social media you may ask? well on fb nowdays i cant seem to make comments on anything serious without being trolled and made to feel stupid. its honestly something ive thought about for years and happens to relate to this topic for obvious reasons. i know how silly it is to be too anxious about making a comment on social media but i just need to learn to to care less about critisism especially when im talking about something i passionatly believe. and in regard to saying im not hatingbon ajyone here or slamming anyone on here. well i seem to say that alot when stating an opinion. its anxiety related i suppose.


Thanks for clearing that up - I feel a lot better.   :Smile: 

I apologise if I sounded harsh. I know all about anxiety believe me - this misunderstanding has made me feel very anxious all day!

----------


## olivia1896

> Thanks for clearing that up - I feel a lot better.  
> 
> I apologise if I sounded harsh. I know all about anxiety believe me - this misunderstanding has made me feel very anxious all day!


oh don't worry i didn't see it as harsh, just as a question!

----------


## Dazzle

> oh don't worry i didn't see it as harsh, just as a question!


I'm glad  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley has been spilling the gossip on the outcome of the Eva/Aidan/Maria love triangle - revealing that the plot will run all the way through to next spring.

Catherine's character Eva Price has no idea that her boyfriend Aidan recently betrayed her by sleeping with Maria Connor - and fans should prepare for some "explosive" scenes ahead, apparently.

"I'm getting scripts and my toes are curling. It's getting so cringeworthy," Catherine said on This Morning today (September 28).

"Eva lost Kylie [Platt] and she was her best friend and she's sort of hoping for that with Maria now, all the while not knowing what's gone on between Maria and Aidan."

And when asked if she has filmed the scenes where Eva learns the truth yet, Cath said: "No, I can't wait. It's a slow burner. It'll probably be in the New Year and it goes right through into the spring."

We can't wait, either!   _I can wait if it improves the script _ 

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-09-2016), TaintedLove (28-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Great another saga being dragged on

----------


## olivia1896

> Great another saga being dragged on


its so annoying how the storylines that should be long (like health ones) are short. then the annoying affair storylines drag on for ages.

----------

parkerman (30-09-2016), swmc66 (29-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Exactly and with characters you would not want in the centre for that long. Hopefully today Sharf will have done a runner

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Streetâs Catherine Tyldesley says Eva Price is going to kick off when she finds out about Aidan Connorâs affair with Maria Connor.
And next week she unknowingly pushes the couple closer together when she steps in to help Maria as her life continues to spiral out of control thanks to Caz Hammond.
Here Catherine reveals the week of drama aheadâ¦
What does Eva make of what Mariaâs going through?
Eva is currently trying to befriend Maria and she is looking to fill the space that has been left when Kylie passed away. Seeing Maria, Eva almost feels a little bit guilty because, in her eyes, everything in her own life is just wonderful; sheâs got the man of her dreams, she is settling down and she sees her old self in Maria. So the main thing is, Eva wants to find Maria somebody, ironically, as good as Aidan.
How does she feel about her relationship with Aidan at this point?
To Eva, this is it now. After a succession of disastrous relationships, she has finally found somebody who she believes is the one, the one that she will stay with forever. Aidan is her Prince Charming and as she is completely unaware of what has happened with him and Maria, she is totally on Cloud 9. There is no reason for her to be suspicious at this point.
What kind of state is Maria in when Eva comes to her rescue?
Maria reckons everybody thinks she is a fruitcake and the fact that she pushes Michelle hasnât done her any favours. Eva is a very caring person and she really sympathise with Maria. She feels really sorry for Maria because she has been through alot and is going through a lot so Eva just wants to be a good friend at this point.
How does the row with Kate break out and what happens?
Eva does stick up for Maria but Kate is team Caz at the moment so the whole thing is very awkward. Eva doesnât want to fall out with Kate because she sees her as family but she does take Mariaâs corner on this and it causes friction.
Whatâs Evaâs reaction to the bloodied scissors?
Eva is a very strong character so she goes in to Lady Macbeth mode, very âGet rid, hide them.â She keeps her cool, she is very under control and so they agree to wrap them up and put them in the bin â why would anybody find them? Eva feels that everything is fine and sorted at that point and I think she genuinely does believe that this is the end of that situation.
Why does she suggest Aidan stays with Maria?
Eva can see that Maria is scared because she is living alone with Liam and she hasnât got a man, as such, to call on. So Eva feels, as a friend, that because she is obviously going out with a very butch, masculine guy that he should stay and look after Maria. Again, Eva is completely unaware that in a roundabout way she is pushing Maia and Aidan closer together. She feels confident enough for her man to stay at another womanâs house; she trusts him completely and that is a massive leap for Eva because she has been cheated on so many times. The fact that she has even done that is pretty amazing which makes me feel even more sorry for her.
How does he react to the idea?
Aidan is slightly awkward and shocked. He doesnât want to show his feelings for Maria too much but in the end he does agree to the idea. He is very hard to read and I think the audience will see that he is slightly torn but at the same time he is chuffed because he does care about Maria.
What do you make of Evaâs kindness?
I think she is lovely. We have seen Eva grow from being quite cold from when she first came to Weatherfield because she was so deeply unhappy and because of the whole thing with her mum and Leanne. I think Leanne has brought a softer side out of Eva actually and she is now a really caring person just like her mum, Stella. Eva has become more like Stella in that way, everyoneâs agony aunt.
Are you enjoying filming these scenes in the build-up to Eva finding out?
I am loving it! Every I get a new block of script in my pigeonhole I am like, âOh my God! Is this it? Whatâs going to happen?â I am a viewer as well, I love the show, so I am just as excited to see what happens.
Would you have sussed Aidan out by now?
Yes, I think I would! Eva lives in a bubble, she goes into this fairytale world which is lovely, but she does have rose-tinted glasses on and I think I am very good at reading body language so I would have twigged. To her, everything is all fairy dust and unicorns.
How are you hoping Eva reacts when she does find out?
In the past Eva has said the thing that upsets her most about her fellas having affairs is the girl code. For example, if the other girl knows that the man is involved, that almost makes Eva more angry than the guy doing the dirty and she has mentioned that several times. So I have a feeling that she will get revenge on both of them but I think she will really gun for Maria. We might even see a little cat fightâ¦ Iâm hoping, Iâd love that, Iâve not had one yet!
Well the next question isâ¦ would you love a proper cat fight with Samia?
Yes, yes! As an actress it would be loads of fun to do and it is something that I have not done before. I have poured a lot of pints over heads but I have not had a full on catfight. I think Maria deserves a kick up the backside as it were.
Who do you think would win?
I think Eva would be so angry and so filled with rage, I mean this is it for her! For me as an actress, on the outside of things, having played her for several years, I can see her really losing the plot over this. She has been through this [being cheated on] so many times and for her to finally give her all to somebody andâ¦ itâs happened again, wellâ¦!
Whatâs the best thing about working with Samia and Shayne?
They are so much fun. Me and Samia, in between takes, we just gossip all day. We have a lot of the same interests, our boys arenât too dissimilar in age and our husbands are both PTs so we have loads in common. And with Shayne, he just cracks me up, non-stop. We are always singing which is great and he is as daft as I am so itâs nice to have someone on set who has the twelve year oldâs mentality sometimes haha!
Have you had lots of reaction to the storyline?
I havenât had any negativity towards Eva, everyone is in her corner and rightly so I think. If I was a viewer and not playing Eva, I would be team Eva too.
What advice would you give Eva if she was your friend?
Wow, thatâs a really good question. I would say to Eva drop him like a hot brick! I would also say be single for a bit because she has jumped from relationship to relationship. She hasnât found her own passion in life yet so I would like to see her get even then be an independent woman and rise from the flames as it were.

Coronation Street

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street's Catherine Tyldesley has teased an "explosive" end to that Eva, Maria and Aidan love triangle - and just in time for Christmas by the sound of it.

In typical festive soap land fashion, it looks like self-professed "little miss Christmas" Eva is going to have her heart broken. Well, it is the most wonderful time of the year.

Admitting that Eva is "completely unaware" of Aidan (Shayne Ward) and Maria's (Samia Ghadie) relationship, Catherine revealed "it's quite sad to watch", as her character is totally in love. *Sob*.

"Over Christmas, we see her living the dream. She is so in love," she said. "It's heartbreaking - every time I get a script I feel so sorry for her because she's finally found her Prince Charming.

"She's completely unaware that Aidan's feeling torn... It's quite sad to watch."

And although Catherine doesn't know "how" or "when" Eva uncovers the truth about Aidan and Maria, Christmas is as good a time as any, right?

Things will no doubt intensify this week as we see Maria arrested for 'murder' after Caz's schemings come to fruition. 

With Aidan feeling guilty about stashing the scissors, will this latest development bring the two even closer?
Whatever happens, you're sure to be in for a treat - so expect that catfight.

"I've been told that it's going to be quite explosive," Catherine revealed. We wouldn't expect anything less.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...d-aidan-story/

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Coronation Street's Catherine Tyldesley has teased an "explosive" end to that Eva, Maria and Aidan love triangle.
> 
> "I've been told that it's going to be quite explosive,"


 :Cheer:  I hope it's going to rock the cobbles.

I wonder if the lives of the inhabitants will ever be quite the same again?  :Ponder:

----------

02ablake (19-11-2016), Dazzle (19-11-2016), lizann (19-11-2016), Perdita (19-11-2016), swmc66 (19-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Poor, unsuspecting Eva Price still has no clue that her boyfriend Aidan has been cheating on her, but could all that be about to change in the new year on Coronation Street?
The drama unfolds after Jenny overhears Johnny telling Aidan to stop messing about with other women behind Eva's back. After later spotting Aidan having a confab with Alya, she incorrectly assumes that the two of them must be having an affair.
Scenes to be shown on Wednesday 4 January see Aidan inviting Alya round to his flat to talk business, only for Jenny to leap to the erroneous conclusion that they're organising a lovers' tryst. Jenny then tells Eva about what's going on, informing her that should she go round to the flat, she's bound to catch the two of them together.
Barging into the property with all guns blazing, Eva is mortified to find a perfectly innocent business meeting in progress. Protesting his innocence, Aidan ends up tearing a strip off Jenny for trying to split him and Eva up.
But inwardly, he's breathing a sigh of relief that Eva hasn't actually found out the truth: that he has - in reality - been cheating with Maria Connor. Aidan may be safe for now, but how long will it be before Eva gets to the true facts?

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2016), swmc66 (23-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Eva Price resorts to blackmail next week as she fights back against Peter Barlow's cunning plans for the factory.

In a storyline that came slightly out of the blue, Peter (Chris Gascoyne) and his nephew Adam have both suddenly decided that they have a claim on Underworld â and they're ready to fight for their rights.

Despite the Connor family scoffing at the Barlows' ambitions, they start to panic next week as they realise that Peter and Adam could actually be onto a winner.

Aidan hears the bad news from his solicitor Ben, who advises that Peter and Adam could potentially have a very strong case.

Things then get even worse for the Connors when Adam and Peter clock Aidan's exchange with Ben, realising they could have a huge payout on the way very soon.

Peter gets so excited over the news that he even promises to take his son Simon on an adventure holiday, but Eva is appalled when Aidan tells her that the worrying situation could bankrupt Underworld.

Fortunately, Eva has an ace up her sleeve as Simon has just confided in her about his dad's secret affair with Toyah Battersby.

Calling at the Barlow house, Eva warns Peter that she'll tell Leanne everything unless he drops his claim against the factory immediately.

After some panicked discussions, Peter and Toyah both decide to give into Eva's vicious threats, fearing that Leanne could lose the baby if she finds out they're a couple and gets herself stressed out.

Hating what he has to do, Peter approaches Aidan and reveals that he's now dropping the whole case â but will Adam be willing to back down so easily?

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Wednesday, January 11 at 7.30pm on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

adam and peter are pathetic

----------


## swmc66

agree. Peter does not deserve anything from the factory after his betrayal of Carla. Even though i hate Adam he may have a point.

----------


## olivia1896

> agree. Peter does not deserve anything from the factory after his betrayal of Carla. Even though i hate Adam he may have a point.


what he did to Carla is irrelevant. He chose to give up his share of the factory for nothing and that's his problem. As for Adam if he wanted the factory then he shouldn't have sold it to Liam and Paul Connor. If they win then the factory will go belly up and all those women + Sean will be screwed. Not liking Adam so far

----------


## swmc66

i think Adam will get a share of the factory as it will give the writers lots of air time as Aidan and Adam cannot stand each other

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> i think Adam will get a share of the factory as it will give the writers lots of air time as Aidan and Adam cannot stand each other


Unfortunately, since Corrie pays little attention to reality any longer,  I'm beginning to think you could be right.

What's with the constant obsession with the factory?  Since Adam is apparently a solicitor*, and since the Corrie set is being expanded because the show is moving to six episodes a week this year, why not have him open a practice with Todd?  :Searchme: 

* Though I have my suspicions about that.

----------

swmc66 (04-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

well toyah warned eva so when truth comes out she is a fool helping aidan and maria and she will rebound with adam

----------

swmc66 (04-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Why is Eva always envious of others peoples happiness?

----------


## Perdita

> Why is Eva always envious of others peoples happiness?


I donÂ´t think she is ... but she knows Jenny is not the right one for Johnny so is not happy about their relationship having started again

----------

swmc66 (07-01-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

Eva the one envious of people's happiness? Jenny's the one whose been a stuck up cow ever since dating Johnny.  Acting like she's queen of the factory. The smug look on her face after she told eva aiden is cheating with alya, she wasn't being a concerned friend she was being a spiteful bitch. Im going to be so peed off if she gets promoted at the factory. I wad never a super fan of carla like so many others but it's times like these I wish she would come back

----------

parkerman (07-01-2017), Perdita (07-01-2017), swmc66 (07-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

But her relationship is not right and her and Aidan are obviously not right for each other either. I know she does not know that yet but Jenny does. Agree jenny is twisted and Johnny will suffer. If you are not happy with someones relationship but they decide to be with someone regardless you do not scowl all the time its immature.

----------


## olivia1896

But from Eva's perspective, Jenny told her that her bf was cheating on her with alya. After embarrassing herself by confronting them, of course then she's not going to be happy for the woman when she gets engaged. To her this woman tried to break up her relationship for no reason.

----------

parkerman (07-01-2017), Perdita (07-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Well she will soon find out the truth.  Noone deserves to have Aidan as a boyfriend

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

> Well she will soon find out the truth.  Noone deserves to have Aidan as a boyfriend


Well except maybe maria. Then hopefully he'll cheat on her too

----------


## swmc66

Yes they do deserve each other.

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street is lining up a long and explosive revenge storyline for Eva Price after she discovers the truth about Aidan and Maria's affair.

Aidan (Shayne Ward) has recently reignited his scandalous affair with Maria, despite the fact that he's in a relationship with her friend Eva.

Aidan has always made it clear that he doesn't intend to leave Eva for Maria, but recent pictures have hinted that the decision could be taken out of his hands when the cheating businessman is caught out by Leanne Battersby.

Sure enough, it's been confirmed that Eva is about to discover the truth about Aidan's betrayal, but it's what happens next that will keep fans on their edge of their seats.

Speaking at a Coronation Street press event today (May 26), show boss Kate Oates said: "The Aidan and Maria story is getting very delicious.

"Eva is about to find out the truth and how she responds to that is very Eva the Diva-ish. There is possibly a long plan of revenge for her."

Catherine Tyldesley previously teased that the storyline â which initially kicked off last year â would run all the way through to the spring, hinting at some explosive scenes when the truth finally comes out.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...-maria-affair/

----------


## parkerman

"Explosive revenge" and "explosive scenes". The cobbles will be rocked twice.

----------

swmc66 (27-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

she will team up with adam to take the factory

----------


## Perdita

> she will team up with adam to take the factory



She might try to ... and then Carla Connor turns up

----------


## lizann

> She might try to ... and then Carla Connor turns up


 to rock the cobbles  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (30-05-2017), tammyy2j (01-06-2017)

----------


## parkerman

All this explosive stuff and rocking the cobbles, I can't see anybody's life being the same afterwards....

----------

alan45 (01-06-2017), Perdita (01-06-2017), tammyy2j (01-06-2017)

----------


## swmc66

If you are going to propose to a guy and want it to be meaningful you do that do it dressed like that.

----------


## lizann

is aidan really going to be a dad with eva or is it part of her revenge lying she up duffy

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Eva Price discovers that she's pregnant next week, but there's no time for celebration as the surprise baby news coincides with the big reveal of Aidan and Maria's affair.

Eva is stunned to realise just how badly she's been betrayed by her boyfriend and former friend, but rather than confront them straight away, she keeps quiet and doesn't say a thing â setting the stage for a huge revenge plot which will run over the summer.

Digital Spy and other media recently paid a visit to the Corrie set to hear Catherine Tyldesley, who plays Eva, reveal all the early gossip on this storyline.

How does Eva react to Aidan and Maria's betrayal?

"It's quite extreme and she very much reverts back to 'Eva the diva', which is great because when I first came into Coronation Street, she was very much of that ilk. It's nice to see her come back to that and see her feisty side. For me as an actress, it's brilliant to play some really juicy stuff."

Is Eva upset or angry?

"Both! She's always mentioned about 'the girl rule' in the past. She's had several moments where she's spoken about that â don't go with somebody else's boyfriend or ex-boyfriend. So the fact that Maria â who had become her best friend after losing Kylie â has done this to her, is a massive no-no."

Does Eva feel silly, as she did always trust Aidan and Maria together?

"Yes, massively. She can be quite naive and she does like to see the good in people, but she does have trust issues because every boyfriend she's ever had has cheated on her and her own father walked out on her when she was a toddler. So the bunny boiler gene has been lying dormant for a while, but it's back with a vengeance."

In the past, Eva might have gone crying to her mum. Is her reaction quite different now Stella has gone?

"We see a change of character, really. When Stella was here, she was quite dependent. You do revert to being a child when you're living with your parents sometimes and she probably would have crumbled.

"So we see a massive change of character. She's been quite sweet and loved-up for a while, but this is it now. She came close to losing it when Jason accused her of cheating, but this is another level."

How did it feel when you read the first scripts for Eva's revenge?

"I was really pleased, but I was literally so scared to turn every page. I was like: 'Oh my God, what is she doing?' She's just so extreme in her response. I loved it and I couldn't put it down. With the scripts I'm getting at the moment, I feel so honoured and grateful that they're giving me these storylines."

Would you have preferred Eva to have taken action straight away after uncovering the affair, rather than keeping quiet?

"No, this is way better. It's a revenge plot and she wants to hurt Aidan as much as she is hurting. What she's about to do is the best way of doing that, in her own head."

What is Eva's end goal?

"She wants to see Aidan with nothing. She thought he was her Prince Charming and she's given herself to him completely, and then he's done this. So she will stop at nothing to make sure he is deeply, deeply hurt."

To make matters even more complicated, there's a surprise pregnancy in the mix!

"Yes, Eva finds out she's pregnant, so this makes things ten times worse. If she'd found out she was pregnant a week previous, it would have been all she'd ever wanted. That was her goal â to meet a Prince Charming, settle down and have a family, but now she's discovered this, it's even more heartbreaking. She can't even begin to get her head round the fact that she's pregnant."

Does part of Eva think things can get back to normal?

"It's there within her and I can see it in the way they're writing for her. She's completely torn. It's because she is sweet natured â yes she does have a feisty side, but when she's doing all of these things to get her revenge on Aidan, you just keep seeing flickers of pangs.

"There are certain things Aidan says and she looks at him and she kind of feels the same way she always felt, but then she'll remember what's happening and she thinks: 'I can't do this'. I really feel for her â she's in a horrendous position because she does still love him."

Adam Barlow also gets involved in Eva's revenge, doesn't he?

"Yes and it's been nice working with Sam [Robertson, who plays Adam] because we hadn't had much together and he's brilliant. He really dislikes Aidan, so he says to Eva: 'If we screw him over together, we might get more than you would on your own'. Eva is really reluctant, but he's quite charming and manages to twist her arm."

Even though Eva is plotting, could we still see a wedding for her and Aidan?

"I couldn't possibly say at this time. But I'd love a big Corrie wedding â I've always said that."

If Eva was your mate, what advice would you give her?

"If she'd come to me and revealed the revenge plan she has in her head, I'd have told her not to do it. I'd probably have said: 'Just walk away, have an amazing life and show him what an amazing person you are and what he's missing'. But the things she's doing, I'd have advised her not to do. They've just got 'backfire' written all over them.

"Eva wants to take Aidan for everything he's got. She just wants him to really, really hurt. When I get the scripts, I'm just cringing at it all. It's wonderful, it's brilliantly written and it's very Eva."

There must be occasions where Eva just wants to blurt it all out to Aidan?

"Yes, totally! She's on the verge of a panic attack in most scenes, because she has to keep her cool and lie the whole time. Obviously it's really awkward because Aidan is completely unaware. He still wants to go in for a kiss and be intimate and it's just making her feel sick. But it's great to play as an actress. Eva has got quite a good poker face!"

Could Maria be targeted by Eva too?

"At the moment, it's more Aidan. Because Eva is pregnant as well, that's making things ten times worse and she's more angry. But there are always lots of little opportunities to hurt Maria and she will take them. There's some great stuff coming up."

Would you like us to ever meet Eva's dad?

"He walked out when she was three. She's spoken about that in previous episodes, saying he just packed his bags and went. That's something I've always thought I'd love Corrie to do, to bring him in. So I hope they do bring in Eva's dad, because he has a lot to answer for. There were few details about why he walked out, as Stella said very little about it."

Would you like to see Stella back?

"I'd love that! It'd be great if Michelle Collins and Sue Johnston both came back as Stella and Gloria. I loved working with them so much."

If Eva decides to try taking over the business as part of her revenge, how do you think she'd cope running Underworld?

"I think she'd probably make a pig's ear of it! I think she'd need help, although she'd have great ideas. It would probably go more down the Ann Summers route. If she took over Underworld, it would go down a much saucier road."

Would you like Eva to have more ambition for herself now?

"Yeah, because she's never really had that. Her focus in life has always been having a boyfriend, so it would be really nice for her to find something to be passionate about. So maybe something like Underworld. We've not seen that side of Eva. I've always thought she'd be great at mobile spray tanning, that sort of thing. She needs to find an outlet."

Will Eva be less obsessed with boyfriends now?

"She's always h‎ad that father figure issue and felt that something's been missing, so she's always wanted a man in her life. That is part of the reason she's been so bad at relationships. I think it terrifies her, the thought of being on her own. But I do think this will make her stronger."

Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (20-06-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Not keen on these revenge storylines at all.  Eva proposed to the guy after all.  Why so desperate to marry him?  Hope she does become stronger though.

----------


## Perdita

Eva goes and buys a brand new pink Range Rover on Aidan's credit card after she finds out about the affair  ... Go Eva!!!  :Cheer:  :Cool:

----------

tammyy2j (29-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street fans can get their very first look at Eva Price's dramatic revenge plans in this exciting new trailer.

Eva is left devastated this week as she discovers that her love rat fiancÃ© Aidan Connor has been cheating on her with Maria.

Corrie's brand new teaser shows a distraught Eva confiding in her sister Leanne about her discovery, vowing to take Aidan for every penny she can get.




This paves the way for a major storyline airing over the summer, as Eva tries her best to carry on as normal around Aidan while secretly plotting against him.

Catherine Tyldesley, who plays Eva, recently revealed: "She wants to see Aidan with nothing. She thought he was her Prince Charming and she's given herself to him completely, and then he's done this.

"So she will stop at nothing to make sure he is deeply, deeply hurt."

Shayne Ward, who plays Aidan, also told us: "It's been so well thought out. It's mental and I really want to tell everyone! All I'd say for now is that Aidan shouldn't have done this. Eva will stop at nothing to get her revenge.

"Aidan finds himself in a place now where Eva's pregnant, so he's going to stay with her. That kind of shuts the door on him and Maria. Or does it? I think Aidan is going to end up quite a lonely person, because something's going to happen.

"It's healthy to mix things up. I've been here for two years now and you don't always want your character to be on top, in terms of being a successful businessman, or being in love and having everything. He needs a knock and he needs to be brought down a few pegs."

Digital Spy

----------

lizann (26-06-2017), swmc66 (26-06-2017), tammyy2j (29-06-2017)

----------


## swmc66

She was great in the last episodes

----------

parkerman (27-06-2017), Perdita (26-06-2017), tammyy2j (29-06-2017)

----------


## mariba

I've always been a fan of Eva. I think she's always been funny and strong enough. It's just that because she's always so kind and friendly and a bit too trusting +also very pretty, she ends up heartbroken all the time. I really don't want to see her to change bitter or cold or bitchy. I just want her to get her revenge and get back to herself again, with a good lesson in her sleeve though.

----------

lizann (29-06-2017), Perdita (27-06-2017), swmc66 (27-06-2017), tammyy2j (29-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

she always too good for aidan

----------

swmc66 (01-07-2017)

----------


## lizann

some papers today claiming she leaving next year

----------


## Perdita

> some papers today claiming she leaving next year


But she denied it on twitter, saying she has just signed another contract for a year

----------

lizann (17-07-2017), parkerman (16-07-2017)

----------


## lizann

> But she denied it on twitter, saying she has just signed another contract for a year


 we have seen actors deny before even sign new contracts and still leave but i do hope she stays 

 just dont turn her full villain with aidan's revenge that she comes out hated more than aidan and maria for baby lying

----------


## tammyy2j

Does anyone think she may sleep with Adam and then really end up pregnant so another whose the daddy storyline which soaps just love doing

----------


## chartreuse

I could not understand how Eva was one moment begging for forgiveness and the next throwing Aiden out of the flat she conned him out of! Also if you are asking for forgiveness (sincerely) does it not go this way - a) say you're sorry, b) makes amends, c) never do it again. She should have gone straight to the police to ensure that the insurance claim was processed ASAP and her neighbours could go back to work. She is not acting as if she sorry in the slightest, all hot air!

----------


## lizann

http://metro.co.uk/2017/12/01/corona...price-7124986/

eva up duffy?

----------

tammyy2j (04-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

> But she denied it on twitter, saying she has just signed another contract for a year


 confirmed she leaving next year

----------

Perdita (02-12-2017), tammyy2j (04-12-2017)

----------


## swmc66

It has to be Aidan's baby. But she is not showing!

----------


## Perdita

> confirmed she leaving next year


I hope she and Aidan leave together if she is indeed pregnant by him.. lets have a happy ending for once!

----------


## swmc66

Adam and Eva suit each other more than she did with Aidan

----------

lizann (24-12-2017), tammyy2j (04-12-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street will be waving goodbye to Eva Price next year, as Catherine Tyldesley is leaving the show after seven years.

The actress will be bowing out of her role as feisty Eva in 2018, but it's thought that the door will be left open for her to return.

Speaking to The Sun, Catherine said: "Coronation Street has been a dream job for me which is why this was such a difficult decision to leave.

"Eva has been such fun to play over the last seven years, and who knows, one day she might storm the cobbles of Weatherfield again. In the meantime I'm excited about the future, new acting projects, and spending time with my family."

A Coronation Street spokesperson said: "We can confirm that Cath Tyldesley will leave Coronation Street at the end of her current contract next year after seven years in the show.

"Cath's portrayal of Eva Price has made her a firm favourite amongst fans and she will be missed. The producers and writers are currently working on her exit storyline which will be on screen in early summer."

Eva arrived in Weatherfield back in 2011 as the daughter of Michelle Collin's character Stella Price. She took a maternity break from the show in early 2015, returning later that year, with Eva soon becoming involved in a romance with Aidan Connor.

Since then, Eva has been involved in a number of dramatic storylines, including her high-profile revenge against Aidan following his affair with her best friend Maria.

The news of Eva's exit follows the confirmation that Shayne Ward â who plays Aidan â will be leaving his role next year as well.

Catherine will film her final scenes next year, with Eva's exit due to air on screen in early summer.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street revenge plot revisited as Eva Price makes amends with Aidan Connor
Are they finally putting the past behind them?
Coronation Street's Eva Price tries her best to make amends with Aidan Connor next week.
Eva thinks she has a lot of making up to do after her revenge against Aidan destroyed his family's business earlier this year.
Corrie fans know that Eva did her worst after discovering that Aidan had been cheating on her with Maria Connor.
Eva teamed up with Adam Barlow to ruin the Underworld factory and was unable to prevent the place being robbed by Adam's associates when she got cold feet at the last minute.
Next week, a reflective Eva surprises Aidan by making a heartfelt apology for what she did to him and his family.
Keen to make amends, Eva tells Aidan that she's planning to sell the flat and the car and will be giving him half of the proceeds.
Is this a sign that Eva is softening towards Aidan ahead of their upcoming departures from the show?
Last week, word leaked out that Aidan would be leaving Corrie in the spring, which Shayne Ward later confirmed on his Twitter account.
Catherine Tyldesley also then announced that she'd be leaving as Eva, wanting to pursue other projects.
A Coronation Street spokesperson commented: "We can confirm that Cath Tyldesley will leave Coronation Street at the end of her current contract next year after seven years in the show.
"Cath's portrayal of Eva Price has made her a firm favourite amongst fans and she will be missed. The producers and writers are currently working on her exit storyline which will be on screen in early summer."
Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, December 15 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.


I hope they leave together

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street saw a fake pregnancy storyline for Eva Price (Catherine Tyldesley) only a few months ago, but it now looks like Eva will be pregnant for real.

Eva will apparently be shocked to find out that she's expecting, The Sun reports, and what's more, she won't even know if it's Aidan Connor (Shayne Ward) or Adam Barlow (Sam Robertson) who's the father.

It's believed that Eva will be undecided on whether or not to keep the baby, and will talk to a clinic about the possibility of having an abortion.

While it's not clear when this storyline will happen (and as ever, Corrie isn't commenting on the reports), it'll have to feed into Eva's exit from Weatherfield.

Both Catherine and Shayne are confirmed to be leaving Coronation Street before the end of next year.

"We can confirm that Cath Tyldesley will leave Coronation Street at the end of her current contract next year after seven years in the show," said a show rep earlier this month.

"Cath's portrayal of Eva Price has made her a firm favourite amongst fans and she will be missed.

"The producers and writers are currently working on her exit storyline which will be on screen in early summer."

Catherine added at the time: "Coronation Street has been a dream job for me which is why this was such a difficult decision to leave.

"Eva has been such fun to play over the last seven years, and who knows, one day she might storm the cobbles of Weatherfield again."

Shayne's exit as Aidan was revealed to be taking place in late spring of 2018 just days earlier.


Digital Spy


How novel .. a Who Is The Daddy storyline .. but I hope Aidan is the father and that they leave together .. lets have a happy ending for once!

----------

parkerman (24-12-2017), Rear window (24-12-2017), swmc66 (24-12-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Eva not learn anything from her baby lies to Aidan, she should have been honest with Adam, she did not cheat

----------

lizann (16-02-2018), Perdita (13-02-2018)

----------


## swmc66

Yes she is digging a big hole for herself. He loves her so much he would deal with it and stand by her. Stupid woman.

----------

lizann (16-02-2018)

----------


## lizann

> Yes she is digging a big hole for herself. He loves her so much he would deal with it and stand by her. Stupid woman.


 a piggin big hole

----------

ellie2 (21-02-2018), swmc66 (17-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Eva Price shows the first signs of wanting to scrap her secret baby deal with Toyah Battersby next week.

Eva (Catherine Tyldesley) has promised to give her baby to Toyah after giving birth â adamant that nobody else should ever know that she was pregnant.

Despite weeks of plotting with Toyah (Georgia Taylor), there are clues that Eva's resolve is starting to weaken next week when she suffers a worrying scare.
When Eva starts to panic that something is wrong with the baby, she heads off for a scan to set her mind at rest.
Even though Eva is reassured that the baby is okay, she contemplates phoning the baby's father Aidan Connor (Shayne Ward) as she needs some support.

Eva then goes ahead and makes the call, but in a fateful moment, doesn't manage to get through to Aidan.

Later on, when Aidan finally gets back in touch, Eva lies that she merely phoned him by accident and doesn't need to speak to him.

Even so, was Eva's call just a momentary blip, or is it a sign that she still has a secret desire to raise the baby with Aidan? Could it be that it won't be the last time we see her have doubts? .......

----------

tammyy2j (22-03-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Catherine Tyldesley just said on Loose Women that Aidan is leaving before she does and that the door will be left open for her to return ... I am happy about that  :Smile:

----------

swmc66 (20-04-2018), tammyy2j (22-03-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Catherine Tyldesley just said on Loose Women that Aidan is leaving before she does and that the door will be left open for her to return ... I am happy about that


Does Aidan die and she and the baby leave to stay with Stella?

There is some speculation that Aidan dies

----------


## Perdita

> Does Aidan die and she and the baby leave to stay with Stella?
> 
> There is some speculation that Aidan dies


Hoping he does not die.. would prefer if Eva followed him wherever he is going and they raise the child together .. but I guess that is not dramatic enough ... :Sad:

----------

swmc66 (20-04-2018)

----------


## lizann

i think eva kidnaps her own kid and goes on the run from toyah  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street boss Kate Oates has promised "incredible" performances in Eva's exit plot.

The forthcoming storyline follows Catherine Tyldesley's announcement in December last year that she will be leaving the soap and will see Eva's current baby storyline come to a head.

Eva is currently involved in a secret baby deal with Toyah Battersby which has led to the breakdown of her relationship with Adam Barlow.

And, according to Oates, these plans will "take us through to the summer", leading to Eva's departure and Catherine's "brilliant" performance.


Eva Price and Toyah Battersby are forced into a class with Ken Barlow in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

"I'm really sad to see [Catherine] go because I think she is brilliant," Oates told The Daily Star.

"We've got a little way to go, but from what I've already seen, her performance is through the roof. She's been incredible.

"I'm not going to reveal the exact details of her exit, but it will take us through to the summer. What we're doing with her and Toyah is slightly crazy, but I love it.

"Who knows what might happen after that? Obviously it would be great to have her back again one day."


Coronation Street's Kate Oates, RTS Awards 2018
Â©  REX SHUTTERSTOCK
[Kate Oates]

She added: "There's lots of drama coming up as it becomes more and more difficult for Eva to hide the fact that she's pregnant.

"We've already seen their sister Leanne noticing little things. Can they pull it all off? What I've been watching is just brilliant."


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has revealed when Eva Price will give birth as her plotting with Toyah Battersby reaches a peak.

Pregnant Eva has agreed to hand over her baby daughter to Toyah as soon as she's born, but their arrangement has recently been thrown into jeopardy when Simon heard part of their conversation.

Short spoilers for the end of the month reveal that Eva will give birth on Monday, April 30 â but not before Simon makes another incriminating discovery.


Toyah Battersby shares worrying news with Eva Price in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

The brief synopsis for the week reveals that Toyah rushes to Eva's aid when she goes into labour, and later takes the baby home to Peter.

Fans will have to wait and see if Peter buys into Toyah's lies, but with Simon causing more trouble, it's surely only a matter of time before the whole thing implodes.


Digital Spy

----------

swmc66 (20-04-2018)

----------


## lizann

Catherine Tyldesley is bowing out of her role as Eva after seven years this summer, but she'll be on our screens until August.

Although Eva's exit story is currently being kept under wraps, it has been confirmed that the character won't be killed off – with Catherine not ruling out a return either.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Eva Price is betrayed by Liz McDonald next week after baby Susie has an accident at the Rovers Return.

Eva (Catherine Tyldesley) will spend the next few days finally getting a chance to bond with her newborn daughter, after Toyah Battersby finally confessed the truth about the little girl's parentage.

The only problem for Eva is that Aidan Connor's father Johnny is hell-bent on launching a custody battle for Susie, convinced that he'd do a better job of bringing her up.

With emotions already running high, things get worse next week when Eva turns her back on Susie for a split second.


Johnny Connor wants answers from Eva Price in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Susie rolls off the sofa in the back room of the pub and bangs her head, prompting Eva to rush her off to the medical centre for an urgent check-up.

Much to everyone's relief, it's confirmed that Susie is fine, but nosy Liz (Beverley Callard) isn't prepared to let the incident go so easily.

Showing where her loyalties lie, Liz goes to Johnny and tells him what happened â pointing out that he has a right to know as Susie's grandfather.

Later on, Eva is shocked when a social worker arrives at the pub, wanting to quiz her about what happened after being tipped off by Johnny.


Eva Price is visited by a social worker in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Exact details of what happens next are being kept under wraps, but it has been confirmed that Liz will lose her job in the rows and recriminations that follow.

Later in the week, Johnny apologises to Liz for getting her the sack, but it seems that she has much more on her mind than her job at The Rovers.

Coming clean about her feelings, having already let her boyfriend Mike Thornberry down gently, Liz can't hold back any longer and tells Johnny she loves him. How will he react?


Coronation Street airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 26 at 8pm and Friday, June 29 at 7.30pm on ITV. 

Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (19-06-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Liz gets the sack from the medical centre and Rovers

----------


## lizann

> I hope Liz gets the sack from the medical centre and Rovers


 she does 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ce-scheme/amp/

----------

tammyy2j (20-06-2018)

----------


## lizann

she should say bye to leanne and toyah let toyah say bye to susie

----------


## Perdita

> she should say bye to leanne and toyah let toyah say bye to susie


She will next week when she is back for the inquest

----------


## lizann

Strictly Come Dancing has announced the fifth contestant to take to the dancefloor on this year's series with former Coronation Street star Catherine Tyldesley was revealed as the next name to join the line-up

----------

